# Endless Summer - ein Rocket auf der Insel



## scylla (16. Dezember 2013)

Um drüben nicht den ganzen "Unterwegs"-Thread zuzuspammen, mach ich hier mal was eigenes auf: wir sind schließlich etwas länger unterwegs.
Schreiben werd ich nur nach Lust und Laune bissi was, ansonsten gibt's nur Bilder 

Feuer frei:

Teneriffa Anaga Süd...





























und Abends noch ein Abstecher in den Norden:


----------



## Asko (16. Dezember 2013)

HAMMER!
Viel Spaß im Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (16. Dezember 2013)

super schön. danke fürs teilen.


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2013)

bitte, gern geschehn 

Gestern gab's eine Sightseeing-Runde zum Faro de Anaga (ein Leuchtturm an der Nordöstlichen Landspitze der Insel)

in der Wolke im dichten Lorbeer-Dschungel oben




der Dschungel lichtet sich, aber die Wolke ist noch da




unter den Nebelschwaden wird die Sicht frei auf das Meer und den Leuchtturm




der Weg zurück in die Zivilisation führt an ein paar verfallenen Häusern vorbei, und an ein paar kleinen bewohnten Siedlungen, die nicht per Straße oder Piste, sondern nur auf einem Wanderweg erreichbar sind. Ein "Einheimischer" quatscht uns gleich an, und lädt uns auf einen Kaffee ein.


----------



## dorfmann (16. Dezember 2013)

Sehr sehr schön ! Viel Spaß euch im Urlaub !

Und immer schön vorsichtig fahren mit den schmalen Reifen


----------



## Promontorium (16. Dezember 2013)

Und alles im T-Shirt. Mich laust der Affe!!!


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön ! Viel Spaß euch im Urlaub !
> 
> Und immer schön vorsichtig fahren mit den schmalen Reifen



Danke 
(an die Reifen und die Federung hab ich mich immer noch nicht so ganz gewöhnt )
 @Promontorium
ja glaubst du denn, ich will mich hier zu Tode schwitzen?


----------



## Promontorium (16. Dezember 2013)

Du hast keinerlei Mitgefühl, merk' ich schon. Aber da müssen wir durch!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ja glaubst du denn, ich will mich hier zu Tode schwitzen?



BÖÖÖSEEE!


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke
> (an die Reifen und die Federung hab ich mich immer noch nicht so ganz gewöhnt )



Man erkennts am Gesichtsausdruck 

Auf dem Dicken warst entspannter 

Euch weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## Beorn (17. Dezember 2013)

Sie tun es wieder!

Und nehmen uns mit, yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (17. Dezember 2013)

Merci für den Hinweis im LO,
klasse Bilder wieder und wir sitzen hier im eisigen Nebel 
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2013)

gestern gab's mal wieder - ganz langweilig - eine neue Süd-Abfahrt im Anagagebirge:

schöner Blick aufs Meer




Oben war der Weg "frisch renoviert", und irgendjemand hatte wohl zu viele Holzbalken übrig gehabt. Ein ziemlich ätzendes Holzstufenmassaker auf den ersten 50 Höhenmetern (das ging die ganze Zeit so)




endlich wieder (trockener) Lehm








danach ging's teils etwas luftig und mit vielen stachelige Gewächsen am Wegesrand weiter




































die letzten Meter waren dann leicht sinnfrei und nicht wirklich fahrbar. Man musste ständig im Barranco von links nach rechts durch den Bach latschen und diverse Böschungen hochkrabbeln. Ich frag mich, wie das wohl nach starken Regenfällen aussehen mag  Ansonsten ein schöner Trail.

Übrigens war da ständig eine MX-Spur aufm Trail. Keine Ahnung, wie der das gemacht hat. Ein paar Kurven waren so eng, dass man sie aufm Fahrrad nur mit Versetzen machen konnte. Insbesondere im letzten Teil mit dem Bach und den Böschungen muss der seine Maschine teils getragen haben? Schieben war jedenfalls mit dem Mtb nicht immer drin. Dem Kerl hätte ich gern mal zugeschaut


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2013)

gestern gab's einen der (persönliche Meinung) besten Trails auf Teneriffa auf der Anaga-Südseite runter nach Igueste de San Andres.
Zum Einrollen aber noch ein wenig Dschungel-Glitschlehm nach Chamorga:













Danach ein wenig hoch und rein ins Vergnügen. Der Lorbeerwald lichtet sich ziemlich schnell und zu Tage kommt ein verblockter, steiniger, kehriger Trail mit konstant recht hohem Schwierigkeits-Niveau. Entspannt dahinrollen ist nicht, das Hoppel-Monster verlangt bis unten ständig Konzentration. Genau daher geil 

Ohne weiteren Kommentar:





































(wozu eigentlich die ganze Rumhopserei? Man kann's auch fahren. Der Ray zeigt, wie's geht)








kurze Verschnaufpause zwischen den Kakteen… danach ging's nochmal spannend weiter, aber wir hatten keine Lust mehr zum Knipsen.


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2013)

und gleich noch ein paar Bilder von heute hinterher…
Diesmal komplett auf der Nordseite vom Anagagebirge. (Fast) immer feucht, Lehm ohne Ende (selbst die Treppenstufen sind großteils einfach in den harten Lehmboden gehauen)… Glitschfaktor entsprechend hoch. So auch heute. War teils gar nicht so easy wie's aufm Foto ausschaut, die korrekte vertikale Reihenfolge von Biker und Bike einzuhalten . 

































ein paar Ausblicke entschädigen für die Rutscherei




















Nochmal hoch und den nächsten Trail probiert. Diesmal ein alter Camino Real nach Taganana. Komplett im Dschungel, etwas verfallen (tonnenweise Laub und Geäst auf dem Weg), 2m breit, sanft fallend. Naja, nicht so unseres, aber man muss es mal gesehen haben.





















Jetzt heißt es packen. Morgen ist unser letzter Tag auf Teneriffa


----------



## Sleyvas (19. Dezember 2013)

Juhuuuu - Fotos 
Auch wenn's von Teneriffa weggeht, weiterhin viel Spaß und gutes Wetter. Die heimische trübe Brühe kommt schon früh genug wieder. Hier wird's heute vor lauter Wolken nichtmal richtig hell. Ihr habt also alles richtig gemacht


----------



## rayc (19. Dezember 2013)

Bäh, jetzt hast du es verraten.


ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (19. Dezember 2013)

Gar nicht wahr, deine weibliche Begleitung hatte doch schon im Fatbike-Pfalz-Thread geplappert


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2013)

die letzten Bilder aus Teneriffa: wieder eine südseitige Tour im Anaga





















































war irgendwie nicht mein Tag, ich hab aufm Rad nur Mist gebaut. 
Neue Insel, neues Glück?
Jetzt sitzen wir nach einer eklig schaukelnden Nacht auf der Acconia Trasmediterranea Fähre und einem Tag lang Auto-Unterkunft-Futter-Suche auf La Palma.

Weiter mit La Palma-Bildern, oder reicht's euch?


----------



## Promontorium (21. Dezember 2013)

Ach so, es geht noch weiter?! Im Grunde "ne Frechheit, aber meinetwegen her mitte Bilders!


----------



## argh (21. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Weiter mit La Palma-Bildern, oder reicht's euch?



Ich würde mich über weitere Berichte und Bilder freuen!


----------



## rayc (21. Dezember 2013)

Gestern haben wir keine Bilder gemacht, waren zu müde. Gab es nur eine Einrollrunde von El Paso Richtung Pico Bejonado.

Ray


----------



## dorfmann (21. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> war irgendwie nicht mein Tag, ich hab aufm Rad nur Mist gebaut.
> Neue Insel, neues Glück?



Siehst auch nicht wirklich entspannt aus auf einigen Bildern 



scylla schrieb:


> Weiter mit La Palma-Bildern, oder reicht's euch?



Schöne Bilder, bitte mehr davon 
La Palma soll ja wirklich super sein, viel Spaß dort !


----------



## aju (21. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> (wozu eigentlich die ganze Rumhopserei? Man kann's auch fahren. Der Ray zeigt, wie's geht)
> ...



Auch wenn man die Rumhopserei an den meisten Stellen nicht wirklich braucht, einen Vorteil hat sie doch: man lernt dadurch die richtige Position auf dem Rad. Das könnte bei Ray auch nicht schaden, das ist ja teilweise grausig anzusehen...


----------



## Asko (21. Dezember 2013)

Traumurlaub


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Siehst auch nicht wirklich entspannt aus auf einigen Bildern
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sieht nicht nur so aus, hat sich auch einfach nur kacke angefühlt, was ich da fabriziert hab. manche haben halt "bad hair days", und ich hab manchmal einen "bad bike day" 

La Palma hat mich heute überzeugt , nachdem wir gestern abend nur ein paar OSM-eingestufte S(chaize)2-Pisten, eine S(ehe nix)0 Piste und einen kleinen nicht besonders dollen S(tachel)2 Trail gefunden haben, und ich schon dabei war, die Insel zu verfluchen.

@aju
ist doch schaizegal wie's aussieht, außer kakteen ist da eh meistens keiner. sone kehre ist in der singletrailskala als S4 abgebildet, und ich fand's ziemlich beeindruckend, dass man's fahren (=rollen) kann. ist imho nicht nur schwieriger, sondern auch gefährlicher, als einfach mal kurz rumzusetzen. ich hätte mich das nicht getraut (leider sieht man aufm bild nicht, dass es hinter dem kleinen steinmäuerchen neben dem trail gute 20m senkrecht runter geht)


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2013)

Fail 









gibt das 10 punkte in der b-note?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (21. Dezember 2013)

Wenigstens sieht man euch bei euren krassen Sachen auch mal daneben langen!


----------



## rayc (21. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich will keiner von uns stürzen, das kann sehr weh tuen.
Wenn ich nicht sicher bin, das ich was nicht packe lasse ich das sein.
In diesen Fall wusste ich das ich diese Stelle schon mehrmals mit den CC-Fully gefahren bin.
Nur war jetzt die Stufe höher (da ausgewaschen), was an sich kein Problem ist.
Nur habe ich leider übersehen, das da ein kleiner hochstehender Stein war, da habe ich mein Vorderrad eingeparkt.
Naja, beide Handgelenke sind blau. Zum Glück ist nicht mehr passiert. Das werde ich paar Tage spüren.
Auf TF habe ich auch einmal das VR eingeparkt, gab auch einen Abflug über den Lenker.
Auf solchen Trails stehen sehr oft Steine hoch, an denen man einparken kann. 
Zu viel Last auf die Gabel ist da eher kontraproduktiv.

Die Ursache für scyllas Abgang konnten wir anhand der Bilder nicht ergründen, ein Bild vorher sah noch alles sauber aus.
Zum Glück ist ihr nichts passiert.

ray


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2013)

… zumindest sauber auf den Füßen gelandet…





sieht irgendwie so breit und flach wie eine Autobahn aus  dabei war das Ding sacksteil und voller Löcher. Vulkangestein halt.




Fotografisch eine echte Herausforderung. Wenigstens ist Meer und blauer Himmel im Hintergrund leicht.




















nach einer wohlverdienten Kuchenpause am Mirador del Time dann ein Kopfsteinpflaster-Serpentinen-Wegerl runter in den Barranco zum Auto.


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2013)

gestern war mal wieder Sightseeing-Radel-Tag: vom Roque Muchachos am Rand der Caldera entlang bis zum Mirador del Time und von dort runter in den Barranco nach Tazacorte.

Blick in die Caldera von der Straße aus




Blick vom Aussichtspunkt am Roque Muchachos




über den Wolken
































überall rutschiger Kies



(für aju: ich weiß, dass "man" der Theorie nach mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad geben müsste, aber irgendwie versucht man sich halt zu behelfen, wenn das Vorderrad grad dann, wenn man normal vorne steht und bremst bevorzugt im Sand und Geröll versinkt und sich querstellt/blockiert)

















Baumgrenze
















wir tauchen in die Passatwolke ein








nur der Rutsch-Schotter bleibt




die Sicht wurde immer schlechter, teils war's richtig dicke Suppe.

Aber irgenwann sind wie durch die Wolke durchgetaucht




Kiefernnadel-Surfen (ist eigentlich alles auf dieser Insel rutschig?)




Schlussabfahrt in den Barranco




ok, das Kopfsteinpflaster ist nicht rutschig 




Alles in allem nicht wirklich was für Leute, die keine Aussicht mögen. Irgendwas nahezu senkrechtes ist immer neben dem Weg . Dafür ist die Aussicht halt schon beeindruckend. Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich es schön oder schrecklich finden soll.


----------



## coastalwolf (24. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> (wozu eigentlich die ganze Rumhopserei? Man kann's auch fahren. Der Ray zeigt, wie's geht)



Immer schön zentral und locker überm Bike stehen 

Also um ehrlich zu sein, wirkt Ihr in den fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolleren Passagen ziemlich angespannt.


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Also um ehrlich zu sein, wirkt Ihr in den fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolleren Passagen ziemlich angespannt.



Die in-die-Kamera-grins-Bilder überlass ich halt dir. Poste doch mal ein paar, wir sind grad so fotofaul.


----------



## Promontorium (24. Dezember 2013)

Angespannt oder einfach nur konzentriert? Ich finde eher letzteres, und das ist auch gut so. Falls doch etwas Anspannung dabei sein sollte:
mei, man muß halt an seine Grenzen gehen, wenn man sie nach oben verschieben will!

Fazit: Paßt schon, schöne Bilder dennoch! FROHE WEIHNACHTEN ALLEN!!!


----------



## rayc (25. Dezember 2013)

Euch allen ein Feliz Navidad!

Wir hatten heute auch eine schöne Bescherung.








ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Dezember 2013)

Um zu trollen: @scylla meinte "Scheiss Leichtbau".  Frohe Weihnacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (25. Dezember 2013)

@*Prof. Dr. YoMan weis auch dass das Christkind ein VR vorbei gebracht hat. *

*ray*


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Dezember 2013)

Gute Besserung mit der Nabe und Danke für diesen tollen thread und die schönen Fotos...ich bike gerade in Gedanken mit.


----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Um zu trollen: @scylla meinte "Scheiss Leichtbau".  Frohe Weihnacht!



Fahrradteile-Tourette 

(ist die Schimpfwort-Erkennung hier kaputt?)


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Die in-die-Kamera-grins-Bilder überlass ich halt dir. Poste doch mal ein paar, wir sind grad so fotofaul.







Haltung klappt schon. Aber Du hast recht. "Kamera-grinsen" muss ich noch üben  Frohe Weihnachten  und gute Besserung für die Nabe. Hoffentlich habt ihr im Urlaub noch Ersatz gefunden. Ich musste in Südtirol dieses Jahr zum Glück nur eine Speiche "beschaffen". War schon schwer genug.


----------



## derAndre (25. Dezember 2013)

Diese Diskussion um die Zentrale Position ist doch müßig. Wer fährt und drauf bleibt hat recht. Davon ab, wenn das Fahrrad einen Winkel von mehr als 70° aufweist und man mit dem Hinterteil über dem Hinterrad hängt und liegt der Schwerpunkt trotzdem 2 cm vor dem Tretlager.

Ray und Scylla: sehr schöne Bilder. Ihr hattet offensichtlich mehr Glück mit dem Wetter auf La Palma als wir dieses Frühjahr:



Da habe ich den Hinter auch ziemlich weit hinten und hatte ne Menge Spaß dabei...

Was den angespannten Gesichtsausdruck angeht: Wer die palmerischen Trails kennt, kennt den Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2013)

@HellDriverChris
das sieht aber ganz schön angespannt aus 

Ein Glück, wenn so nette Menschen wie Prof.Dr.YoMan and Friends vor Ort sind, die auch gleich noch ein vollständiges Ersatzteillager dabei haben. Um 18 Uhr ist die Nabe gestorben, um 19 Uhr hatten wir Ersatz in den Händen. Dafür ein dickes DANKE 
Ein passendes Rad auf einer Insel organisieren wäre ja das eine gewesen, aber ein passendes Rad auf einer Insel an Weihnachten organisieren stelle ich mir nahezu unmöglich vor.

@derAndre
genauso schaut's aus. (Wenn ich das richtig seh hast du auf dem Bild grad an der kleinen Kante hochgezogen?) 
Bisher hatten wir wirklich Schwein mit dem Wetter.
Ich geh mich jetzt ne Runde aufs Hinterrad setzen. Spaß macht das alles eh nicht  aber wenn's sein muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted22090 (25. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich geh mich jetzt ne Runde aufs Hinterrad setzen. Spaß macht das alles eh nicht  aber wenn's sein muss...


Ja, muss leider sein. Wir wollen doch schließlich unterhalten werden.  

Euch beiden weiter viel Spaß und schön heile bleiben!

Gruß Hatti


----------



## Lena805 (25. Dezember 2013)

Und wie ging es mit dem Anti-Leichtbaurad heute? Bist du den Berg noch hochgekommen, Ray?


----------



## rayc (25. Dezember 2013)

Hey Danke!
Es sind laut Kofferwaage 350g mehr. 
Ich glaube, die kriege ich nicht klein.
Aber beim Fahren merke ich es nicht, nur wenn ich versuche das VR irgendwo hinzuzwingen.
Ist aber egal, Hauptsache ich kann fahren.

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Dezember 2013)

Oh mein Gott, soooo schwer.


----------



## Promontorium (25. Dezember 2013)

Dafür jetzt auf Haltbarkeit ge-tune-d!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Euch allen ein Feliz Navidad!
> 
> Wir hatten heute auch eine schöne Bescherung.
> 
> ...



wie hast du das denn hinbekommen ?


----------



## rayc (25. Dezember 2013)

Bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit in eine Spitzkehre eingelenkt und dabei gebremst.
Da hat es kurz geknallt.
Ich vermute das ein Riss vorher schon da war.

Übrigens hatte ich nur einen kleiner Achter trotz fehlender 4 Speichen.
Spricht für den Laufradbauer @schnellerpfeil 

Ich bin gespannt wie sich Tune verhält, der LRS ist jetzt über 2 Jahre alt.

ray


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit in eine Spitzkehre eingelenkt und dabei gebremst.
> Da hat es kurz geknallt.
> Ich vermute das ein Riss vorher schon da war.



ich hätte jetzt einen Stock o.ä. Gewalteinwirkung von außen vermutet
Da habe ich jetzt doch gleich viel mehr Zutrauen in meinen Tune LRS  

btw., wenn ihr zurück seid, brauche ich mal ein paar nähere Infos zu dem Kanaren Trip !
ich habe noch 5 Rest Urlaubstage die bis Ende März weg sein müssen, kann jetzt aber aus div. Gründen leider nicht wie geplant ein Fahrtechnikcamp o.ä. buchen und werde wohl auf eigene Faust was machen.

Viel Spaß noch !
Kommt wenigstens Ihr in einem Stück zurück


----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Da habe ich jetzt doch gleich viel mehr Zutrauen in meinen Tune LRS
> 
> Viel Spaß noch !
> Kommt wenigstens Ihr in einem Stück zurück



hab ich mir auch so ähnlich gedacht, als ich's gesehen habe. ist wohl leider auch kein einzelfall, wie ein wenig recherche hier im forum ergibt.
wir waren weder schnell noch war die spitzkehre besonders steil oder eng oder steinig. die blöde nabe hat sich fast die einfachste kehre des ganzen trails ausgesucht, um kaputt zu gehen. 

danke. wir versuchen's 

infos kannst du gerne haben… vorzugsweise in verbindung mit einer kleinen fahrrad-tour


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> infos kannst du gerne haben… vorzugsweise *in verbindung mit einer kleinen fahrrad-tour*


Gute Idee !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2013)

mal wieder ein paar Fotos von heute:




(die Sicht auf die Nachbarinseln Teneriffa und Gomera war gigantisch. Leider hat's die Kamera nicht hinbekommen )









und unentspannt aufs Hinterrad gesetzt hab ich mich natürlich auch (wie versprochen)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2013)

*NEID !*

hier hat es heute nur einmal geregnet.....


----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2013)

einmal = von morgens bis abends ohne pause? 

mein mitgefühl sei allen daheimgebliebenen sicher. weihnachten in deutschland muss ätzend sein


----------



## Promontorium (25. Dezember 2013)

Nö!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Nö!


doch !


----------



## argh (26. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> weihnachten in deutschland muss ätzend sein



Nö.


----------



## robertj (26. Dezember 2013)

doch!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2013)

Achja, doch!


----------



## nf805 (26. Dezember 2013)

Will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (26. Dezember 2013)

Seid ihr nur nach La Palma um dann hier das Thema vollzuspammen? Oder fahrt ihr dort auch Rad?


----------



## scylla (26. Dezember 2013)

Neee, die fahren nicht Rad, die rollen nur Rad und lassen sich dann hochfahren. Während wir uns heute in der pitschepatschenassen Wolke per Muskelkraft den Berg hochquälen mussten. Mann freu ich mich auf den Shuttle morgen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2013)

Phillip, ich bin ein alter Mann.  Ich kann nur runter. Aber das recht gut. Schade das ihr heute nass geworden seid, bei uns hat es gerade gereicht. Christian musste ne Bodenprobe nehmen und seinen Trigger und das Schaltauge killen aber nix passiert.

Viel Spass morgen mit der Meute. Die vielen Bilder vom 24. warten hier auf einen Stick auf Euch.


----------



## rayc (27. Dezember 2013)

Aua 

Ersatzschaltauge hat er bestimmt? X12-Schaltauge und Schraube haben wir.
Aber beim Trigger können wir nicht aushelfen.

Nass, nicht wirklich. Nur die typische Passatwolke.
Ab 1300m waren wir wieder raus aus der Wolke.
scylla fand den Sonnenuntergang auf 2000m Höhe kitschig. 

ray


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2013)

das IST kitschig!





Selbst meine Socken waren heute abend feucht. Ich bin noch nie so nass geworden ohne Regen (Dusche/Badewanne/Schwimmbad mal ausgenommen)


----------



## robertj (27. Dezember 2013)

Tolle Leichtbauschläuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (27. Dezember 2013)

Wenigstens sind sie nicht pink


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2013)

Nachtrag: Heiligabend-Tour auf der Ostseite mit Holger und Robert (alle Bilder ©Holger, wir waren zu faul zum knipsen)









































































Danke für die Bilder, und die sehr coole Tour


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2013)

Schön das euch das gefallen hat. Danke fürs Posten meiner Bilder, ich komme vielleicht zu Hause dazu ein ganzes Album zu machen.


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet heute Duschgel dabei? Wir haben's leider vergessen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2013)

Lp12. Nass. Auch von oben. Aber so sind die Nadeln nicht rutschig. Dem Fels ist Nässe ja egal. Leider sind die Zapfen nässeunempfindlich und verkriechen sich bei dem Regen nicht in ein Loch. Aber warm war mir trotzdem. Trikot und Weste waren genug.


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben's den LP16 noch von oben trocken runter geschafft (ich hab noch nie einen derart zershredderten Trail gesehen ) und durften dann zur Belohnung den ganzen Uphill bis zum El Pilar hoch duschen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2013)

Oh. Gut zu wissen, dann streichen wir den mal von der Liste.


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2013)

besser ist das. War nicht sonderlich schön, auch nicht für's "Bikergewissen".
Ray wollte eigentlich den 17er runter, aber wir haben uns dann ein wenig vertan , bzw. hat uns die OSM-Einstufung und Länge vom 16er gelockt. Der 17er ist laut Rays Erinnerung von vor 3 Jahren wohl hübscher mit Steinstufen (die kann man nicht so gut zerbremsen wie den Waldboden vom 16er). Am Einstieg vom 17er waren aber auch jede Menge Reifenspuren, also keine Ahnung wie kaputt der momentan ist.


----------



## robertj (28. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Heiligabend-Tour auf der Ostseite mit Holger und Robert (alle Bilder ©Holger, wir waren zu faul zum knipsen)



oder wir zu schnell ;-)


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2013)

das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2013)

Nachtrag: 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag, diesmal nur zu zweit unterwegs.

"Einrollen"












wie immer über den Wolken




Grobschotter-Eiertanz








Lenker Einparken vs. Gabel Einparken vs. Pedal Einparken




die Kindergarten-Spielchen sind vorbei, langsam zeigt das Trailchen ein paar Zähnchen












was zum Geier mach ich eigentlich hier mit einem Fahrrad? Falsches Fortbewegungsmittel? Alle 20cm ein neues Loch, in dem man das Vorderrad versenken kann.








geschafft, es wird wieder etwas "sinnvoller" fahrbar












statt Steinen gibt's anschließend Kiefernnadeln
















und zum Schluss ein wenig entspannten Dschungel-Flow


----------



## h4wk (29. Dezember 2013)

Traumhate Bilder.... da wird man echt mehr als nur ein bisschen neidisch...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Dezember 2013)

Nicht schlecht, was ihr so alles runter "fahrt". Meins wär das ja nicht, ist aber super anzuschauen! Und Ray darf auch mal auf´s Bild 
Auf dem Holperweg nach Puerto Tazacorte bin ich auch mal abgestiegen und mit der Hand 3cm neben einer großen hochstehenden Glasscherbe gelandet, Glück gehabt... Da hätte ich aber auch nicht mit dem Reifen reinfahren wollen.

Ich wünsche euch noch einen tollen Urlaub und einen guten Rutsch! Falls ihr mit der BikeStation  shuttelt, dann richtet Ottes und Chris doch einen schönen Gruß von mir aus.


----------



## Melibiker (29. Dezember 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Euch allen ein Feliz Navidad!
> 
> Wir hatten heute auch eine schöne Bescherung.
> 
> ...


Mensch Raymond. Du mwächst echt alles kaputt was Nabe heisst. Nicht mal Tune kann dir standhalten  . Du solltest Belastungstester für Haben werden  
Habt ihr das wieder hinbekommen?


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2013)

hinbekommen? wir können leider nicht schweißen 
aber dafür gibt's hier nette leute, die tatsächlich einen ersatz-laufradsatz dabei hatten (muss man auch erst mal drauf kommen), und uns flux ein vorderrad geliehen haben für den rest des urlaubs . wenn pech und glück zusammen kommen...

die tune-nabe wird den machern um die ohren gehauen, sobald wir wieder im lande sind


----------



## Promontorium (29. Dezember 2013)

Ist ide Nabe für das geeignet bzw. zugelassen, was Ihr da so fahrt? Kenn' mich mit tune-Gedöns nicht aus, andere Preisliga!


----------



## rayc (29. Dezember 2013)

Das ist die King MK (Markus Klausmann), welche für DH, 4Cross, Freeride, .... freigegeben ist!

ray


----------



## Beorn (30. Dezember 2013)

Zu viel gebremst?

Sieht reichlich unschön aus!


----------



## robertj (30. Dezember 2013)

ist die Nabe denn explizit für Stolperbiken freigegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (30. Dezember 2013)

Also zu langsam und zu viel gebremst?
Sprich durch das Bremsen wurde die Nabe heiß und wurde durch den fehlenden Fahrtwind nicht gekühlt. 
Also Nabe wurde nicht artgerecht belastet 

Wehe das steckt einer TUNE


----------



## Beorn (30. Dezember 2013)

Eher durch die viele viele Bremsbelastung auf den viel zu schönen Trails das doch ein wenig zu dünn belassene Alu abgerissen. Aber der Denkansatz mit der Wärmeentwicklung hat auch was.


----------



## froride (30. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> einmal = von morgens bis abends ohne pause?
> 
> mein mitgefühl sei allen daheimgebliebenen sicher. weihnachten in deutschland muss ätzend sein



Kann ich bestätigen, nachdem ich am WE nach 2 Monaten Kanaren heim kam. 
Aber sag mal, sucht ihr euch nur die Stolpertrails aus oder nehmt ihr auch die schönen Flowtrails auf La Palma mit und macht dort nur keine Bilder?
Zum Beispiel der Quemadatrail. Der Startpunkt wäre dann hier. Von dort kann man auch den Kammweg fahren und einen alten Eselsweg runter nach El Paso, der auch schön ist. Sandsurfen ist in den Lavadünen auch immer beliebt (ich mags ja nicht so). Außerdem gibt es im Süden noch ziemlich viele schöne Trails. Man kann da über alle Vulkankegel z. Bsp..


----------



## robertj (30. Dezember 2013)

froride schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, sucht ihr euch nur die Stolpertrails aus oder nehmt ihr auch die schönen Flowtrails auf La Palma mit und macht dort nur keine Bilder?



Schnell gefahren ist auch der GR131 vom Torre del Time sehr flowig.


----------



## froride (30. Dezember 2013)

Vom El Time runter die Trails würde ich auch nicht als Stolpertrails bezeichnen. Die sind schon super wie sie sind. Auch wenn die eine Steinmauer dort mal meinen Helm zerbrochen hat.


----------



## wozibo (30. Dezember 2013)

froride schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, sucht ihr euch nur die Stolpertrails aus...



Ich glaub, die mögen das so... 





scylla schrieb:


> ... je Rumpel desto schön ...



Aber auf jeden Fall geniale Bilder  - will da auch wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2013)

robertj schrieb:


> Schnell gefahren ist auch der GR131 vom Torre del Time sehr flowig.



Der kann sogar in Schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren flowig sein 

Richtige Stolper-Trails sind hier finde ich wenige, zumindest weniger (dichtemäßig) als auf Gran Canaria oder im Anaga. Gibt recht viel anspruchsvolles Zeugs, das man doch abrollen kann, und recht viele Trails mit >90% "Rollstücken" 

Quemada haben wir heute zwei Abfahrten Richtung El Paso gemacht (einmal Eselsweg und einmal durchs Lavafeld), und dann noch den LP1. Mal gucken, ob paar Bilder was geworden sind, viel haben wir aber nicht fotografiert. Die Quemada-Abfahrten waren ganz nett, aber irgendwie nix so Besonderes. LP1 fand ich oben "psychisch anstrengend" unten langweilig.


----------



## froride (31. Dezember 2013)

Durchs Lavafeld der Trail ist einer der schönsten. Man muss natürlich ordentlich Gas geben. Aber er ist super flowig und schnell zu fahren. Nur runter Rollern ist klar etwas einfach.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Dezember 2013)

Letzter Shuttle, leider zum Flughafen. Viel Spass und nix kaputt machen rayc und scylla. Cu!


----------



## rayc (31. Dezember 2013)

Euch einen schönen Heimflug!
Wir folgen am nächsten Dienstag.

Es war nett  euch kennen gelernt zu haben und wir werden auf jeden Fall in der Pfalz oder Vogesen zusammen fahren!
Und eine Odenwaldtour steht ja auch schon, bis auf den Termin 

ray


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2013)

wir versuchen, Christians Laufrad auf dem LP3 heute ganz zu lassen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Dezember 2013)

Ja mei, warum seid ihr nicht gestern mit? Haben wir zu sehr gestunken oder steht ihr wirklich so auf selber hochtreten?


----------



## rayc (31. Dezember 2013)

scylla wollte gestern, ich nicht.
Mir hätte einmal LP3 gereicht, es gibt noch genügend Trails, die wir noch nicht gefahren sind.
Jetzt machen wir halt den unteren Teil.

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spass und Erfolg bei Umsetzten üben.


----------



## berkel (31. Dezember 2013)

Die LP-Fotos bringen Erinnerungen hoch und machen Vorfreude - in 4 Wochen geht es wieder nach LP.  



rayc schrieb:


> Bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit in eine Spitzkehre eingelenkt und dabei gebremst.
> Da hat es kurz geknallt.
> Ich vermute das ein Riss vorher schon da war.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte die King MK auch mal geplant, aber dann hat mich die Vorgabe der Speichenspannung von max. 1000N in der Gebrauchsanleitung abgeschreckt (offenbar nicht unbegründet). Um ausreichend Spannung auf der flachen LR-Seite zu haben spanne ich die steile Seite mit 1150-1200N.


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2013)

700 hm für einen ganzen Tag sollte reichen  (jede Kurve so lange bis sie klappt)

(außerdem kann der Ray so seine Frau besser quälen beim Straße hochkurbeln )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf805 (31. Dezember 2013)

froride schrieb:


> Vom El Time runter die Trails würde ich auch nicht als Stolpertrails bezeichnen. Die sind schon super wie sie sind. Auch wenn die eine Steinmauer dort mal meinen Helm zerbrochen hat.




Ich glaub, die Mauer kenn ich, bin da letztes Jahr auch mal eingeschlagen nachdem ein Ast fuer mich gelenkt hat...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Dezember 2013)

Wer montiert Äste an Vorbauten?


----------



## froride (31. Dezember 2013)

nf805 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, die Mauer kenn ich, bin da letztes Jahr auch mal eingeschlagen nachdem ein Ast fuer mich gelenkt hat...



Bei Sekunde 24 müsste "meine" Mauer sein. War aber schon 2 Jahre vor dem Video.


----------



## derAndre (31. Dezember 2013)

Also ich finde El Time weder stolperig noch flowig aber genau genommen auch nicht besonders Spaßig. Die Kurven sind, bis auf ein zwei, kaum eine Herausforderung und die Stücke dazwischen eher anstrengend als spaßig. Bin da zwei mal mit dem Hardtail und einmal mit nem 180mm Bock runter. Klar dem dem Fully wird es erträglicher aber richtig lustig eigentlich nicht.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (31. Dezember 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Die LP-Fotos bringen Erinnerungen hoch und machen Vorfreude - in 4 Wochen geht es wieder nach LP.
> 
> Ich hatte die King MK auch mal geplant, aber dann hat mich die Vorgabe der Speichenspannung von max. 1000N in der Gebrauchsanleitung abgeschreckt (offenbar nicht unbegründet). Um ausreichend Spannung auf der flachen LR-Seite zu haben spanne ich die steile Seite mit 1150-1200N.



Die relativ zurückhaltende Angabe ist sicher damit begründet, hoffnungslosen Wildwuchs in Sachen Speichenspannung zu unterbinden. Das war "mein" erster Defekt dieser Art. Ich denke, das Tune hier kulant reagieren wird. Und wenn nicht, weil eben die 2 Jahre um sind, wird Ray nur einen sehr fairen Preis für die Nabe zahlen und sonst nix. 
@Ray...ist denn auszuschließen, das rüpelhafter Umgang der Fluggesellschaft etwas mit dem vorzeitigen Tod des Flansches zu tun hat?


----------



## froride (31. Dezember 2013)

@derAndre Die schöneren El Time Trails sind die oberhalb des Eselwegs an der Straße und das letzte Stück zur Kirche runter, wenn das in einigermaßen Zustand ist. Also die Trails oben im Wald beim Aussichtspunkt und es gibt sogar einen tollen oberhalb des Aussichtspunktes. Der ist sehr schmal am Hang und geht auch gut berghoch, irgendwann kommt man an eine Stelle wo alles intensiv grün ist, mit Moos bewachsen. Wenn noch die Sonne richtig steht, glitzert alles wie ein Märchenwald. Aber es stimmt natürlich, dass El Time nicht die Toptrails von La Palma sind. Es gibt hunderte welche cooler sind.


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Also ich finde El Time weder stolperig noch flowig aber genau genommen auch nicht besonders Spaßig. Die Kurven sind, bis auf ein zwei, kaum eine Herausforderung und die Stücke dazwischen eher anstrengend als spaßig. Bin da zwei mal mit dem Hardtail und einmal mit nem 180mm Bock runter. Klar dem dem Fully wird es erträglicher aber richtig lustig eigentlich nicht.



ich mag's eigentlich ganz gern. beim ersten mal bin ich an den schwer einsehbaren stücken 1-2 mal im "loch" gelandet, beim zweiten mal fand ich's dann doch recht flowig (wenn man sich an die linie erinnern kann). aber kurven? habsch keine gesehen… außer den haken, die ich von rechts nach links übern weg geschlagen hab.

@froride
das bei sekunde 24 ist doch nicht der torre del time trail, sondern son ding, was etwas weiter nördlich immer das asphaltsträßchen kreuzt. sind wir auch runter, aber den torre trail fand ich anspruchsvoller und lustiger.
den torre del time trail kann man von ganz oben vom roque fahren, immer am grat der caldera entlang bis man am mirador beim kuchen ist. der ist geil  allerdings viel aussicht rechts und links vom weg.


----------



## rayc (31. Dezember 2013)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Die relativ zurückhaltende Angabe ist sicher damit begründet, hoffnungslosen Wildwuchs in Sachen Speichenspannung zu unterbinden. Das war "mein" erster Defekt dieser Art. Ich denke, das Tune hier kulant reagieren wird. Und wenn nicht, weil eben die 2 Jahre um sind, wird Ray nur einen sehr fairen Preis für die Nabe zahlen und sonst nix.
> @Ray...ist denn auszuschließen, das rüpelhafter Umgang der Fluggesellschaft etwas mit dem vorzeitigen Tod des Flansches zu tun hat?


Transportschaden kann ich nach meiner Laienmeinung ausschliessen.
Die Evoc-Tasche schützt meiner Meinung nach recht gut.
Der Druck beim Lagern/Transport auf die Nabe kann nur auf die Achse wirken.
Ich hätte eher eine verbogene Bremsscheibe.

Hier Im IBC-Forum findet man mindestens 3 Fälle.
Das die Speichenspannung zu hoch war, können wir wohl ausschliessen. 

Ist es nicht so, das bei einer Fremdeinwirkung erst die Alu-Nippel reisen müssten bevor die Nabe nachgibt?
Ich hatte nichts vorab bemerkt, und es gab wirklich einen lauten Knall.

Ich hatte mal einen Ast im VR (anderes LRS!), da sind mir mehrere Nippel gerissen. Okay, die Felge war auch verzogen und Schrott.

Wenn du die Bilder von der Nabe in groß brauchst, schicke sie dir zu.
Ansonsten bringen ich dir den LRS eh nächste Woche vorbei.
Aber klären wir besser per Mail oder am Telefon.

Ray


----------



## rayc (31. Dezember 2013)

@*Prof. Dr. YoMan, *seid ihr alle sicher und unbeschadet wieder zuhause?
Der LP3 konnte ich dank Leih-VR bis auf 3 Stellen durchfahren.
Hatte heute einen guten "Lauf". 
Letztes mal bin ich dank Defekt am Schluss meist gelaufen.

Sag @robertj, dass man bis auf diese 3 Stellen (mit viel Mut wäre auch das machbar) ohne Umsetzten fahren kann.
Okay, ich habe einmal den "Weg" etwas interpretiert. 

Für Bilder einstellen ist scylla zuständig.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2013)

sag robertj dann dazu, dass der ray keine referenz ist für kranke sachen, die man rollen kann.
ich musste dazu (teils mehrfach) versetzen, sonst wäre ich aufs maul gefallen. und vorstellen konnte ich's mir teils auch nicht, bis ich es gesehen habe.


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2013)

Bilder von Quemada-Flowtrails für @froride

einmal der Lava-Weg rechts rum








(der helle "Belag" auf den Lavasteinen sind Flechten)





und einmal der Eselsweg links rum









warum die Dinger in OSM mit S3 getagged sind, erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber nett waren sie schon, auch wenn ich's nicht 2mal brauche.


----------



## froride (31. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @froride
> das bei sekunde 24 ist doch nicht der torre del time trail, sondern son ding, was etwas weiter nördlich immer das asphaltsträßchen kreuzt. sind wir auch runter, aber den torre trail fand ich anspruchsvoller und lustiger.
> den torre del time trail kann man von ganz oben vom roque fahren, immer am grat der caldera entlang bis man am mirador beim kuchen ist. der ist geil  allerdings viel aussicht rechts und links vom weg.



Ja, es ist schon etwas weiter oben und nördlicher. Aber es gehört mit zur El Time Tour die in der Bikestation gefahren wird. Varianten gibt es viele, je nachdem von wo man startet. Vom Roque aus würde ich da dann auch nicht lang fahren, das währe ein Umweg. Und beim Kuchen Essen immer beachten wie weit es noch nach Hause ist.  Mit vollem Kuchenbauch über manche Asphaltstraßen, das kann sich ziehen. Wenn da mal an einen Tag von Tazacorte nach Puerto Naos denke wird mir fast schon wieder schlecht. 

Wenn's zu langweilig ist, hast du zu wenig getreten. Geschwindigkeit bringt erst die Würze. 
Quemada kann man schon ganz gut runter knüppeln.


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2013)

vollgas auf unbekannten trails (die dann auch noch schwer eingestuft sind) ist irgendwie nicht so meins, dazu bin ich zu wenig adrenalin-junky. wenn ich mal hinter jede kurve gelinst habe und jedem stein einen namen gegeben habe, können wir drüber reden.

der kuchen am mirador geht bei mir immer, da kenn ich nix. wenn man nur nicht so blöd angeschaut werden würde, wenn zwei leute drei stück kuchen bestellen 
selber süßkram zu transportieren ist dagegen weniger toll. heute aus angst vor kuchenlosigkeit in santa cruz eine packung plätzchen eingesteckt… nach dem trail hatten sie leider die form geändert. egal, krümel schmecken auch gut


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2013)

noch ein wenig LP1 hinterher (fahrtechnisch auch eher anspruchslos, aber dafür lohnt sich das fotografieren)


----------



## froride (31. Dezember 2013)

Ist schon richtig, aber die gängigen Trails kenne ich ziemlich auswendig. Wenn man bei den Lavadünen die Straße weiter hoch fährt, vorbei am Grillplatz kommt man an eine scharfe Linkskurve. Wenn man dort die Piste rechts nimmt kommt man an einen Aussichtspunkt mit Mauern und Mülltonnen. Dort geht es links einen Eselweg runter nach El Paso der führ über eine alte DH Strecke mit Sprüngen und Anliegern. War mal für ein Rennen gebaut worden.

Edit: Ich sehe ihr scheint das schon gefunden zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2014)

Wünsche allen ein gutes neues Jahr 2014!


----------



## rayc (1. Januar 2014)

Danke!
Das wünschen wir auch allen!

Ray


----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2014)

Feliz 2014!


----------



## derAndre (1. Januar 2014)

Der Torre den ich meine zu kennen geht vom alten Hippiehaus vorbei am Aussichtsrestaurant runter ins Tal zu dem kleinen Flüsschen der auch schon mal ein reißender Strom wird, wenn es genug regnet (so wie bei uns) 
Startpunkt:



Zwischendurch (wer findet den Biker):



Und von unten:


----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2014)

Den Teil runter in den Barranco mit dem Kopfsteinpflaster-Weg meine ich auch. Das erste Stück von der Barranco-Abfahrt ist wirklich nix Besonderes auf dem Rad, aber man kann sich endlos mit der Kamera bespaßen wenn's nicht schon zu dämmrig ist. Ab der kleinen Zwischenebene mit den Bananenplantagen wird's dann schöner.
Das Hippie-Haus und der verwahrloste Spielplatz von deinem ersten Bild sagt mir aber nix. Hier im Post sind Bilder von dem Stück zwischen Torre del Time und Mirador del Time
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/endless-summer-ein-rocket-auf-der-insel.664880/page-2#post-11600513

Und das hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/endless-summer-ein-rocket-auf-der-insel.664880/page-2#post-11603873
ist die "Verlängerung" vom Torre del Time nach oben zum Roque Muchachos.

Meinen wir dasselbe?


----------



## froride (1. Januar 2014)

Jeder hat da recht, weil es auf dem El Time viele Trails gibt. Der untere gepflasterte Teil an der Straße ist fast allen bekannt, da gibt es nix anderes. Weiter oben gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Die sind alle im Prinzip El Time Trails. Man kann von ganz oben starten und immer dem Calderarand folgen, man kann aber auch weiter unten und nördlicher starten, zum Aussichtspunkt fahren (Blick in die Caldera) und von dort aus weiter. Das sind verschiedene Trails, werden aber alle mit El Time bezeichnet.


----------



## derAndre (1. Januar 2014)

Bis nach ganz oben - also auf den Vulkan - konnten wir nicht wegen der Unwetter  und das Zwischenstück erkenne ich jetzt nicht wieder. Der Obere Teil vom Hippiehaus bis zum Restaurant ist auch besser gewesen als der Mittelteil in der Serpentine. Den letzten ganz unten Teil bin ich nicht gefahren. Da waren meine Kräfte und die Konzentration wech.


----------



## froride (1. Januar 2014)

Hier mal vom Aussichtspunkt aus:


----------



## froride (1. Januar 2014)

Hier sind noch viele Bilder über die Jahre hinweg gemacht.


----------



## robertj (1. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Sag @robertj, dass man bis auf diese 3 Stellen (mit viel Mut wäre auch das machbar) ohne Umsetzten fahren kann.
> ray



Mit umsetzen macht es aber (mir) mehr Spaß. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (1. Januar 2014)

passt schon 
Ich kann halt net umsetzten und muss somit andere Lsgn. finden.

Heute waren wir im Süden, es wurden ja mehrfach flowige Lava Trails gewünscht.

ray


----------



## robertj (1. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> passt schon
> Ich kann halt net umsetzten
> ray



Kann man lernen. Selbst ich als (fortgeschrittener) Anfänger hab's geschafft ;-)


----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2014)

Bin auch am Üben, wenngleich bei mir immer so ein (völlig unbegründeter) Über-Respekt vor'm Überschlag da ist. 

Scylla kann's aber scheinbar ganz gut!?


----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2014)

ich übe noch


----------



## orangerauch (1. Januar 2014)

@scylla und @rayc

hier jetzt mal auch unser bescheidenes aber ganz dickes Lob von mir und h4wk für eure abendfüllende Unterhaltung - eure Lifeberichterstattung mit eurem Endless Summer - Rocket - Fred  

...endlos (!) geniale Bilder (!) episch (!) -technischer (!) Abfahrten…

wir grübeln hier über den Schwarzwald und die Vogesen… 

cju


----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2014)

mal ein wenig aufräumen mit alten Fotos:

LP12 vom Roque Richtung Tijarafe
(nicht wirklich viele Bilder und nicht wirklich spektakulärer Weg)


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2014)

Flowtrail-Fotos für frorider die zweite:

























und eine ganz neue Kategorie: Flowstopper-Fotos


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2014)

omg, was für ein kitschiger Klischee-Sonnenuntergang


----------



## derAndre (2. Januar 2014)

Die Piniennadeln sind mies rutschig, wenn Sie trocken sind, gell  Wenn der Flowstopper zu Bunnyhopper wird, nenne ich Dich Chris, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (2. Januar 2014)

Die Rohre kenne ich zu gut. Es ist manchmal schwierig, allzu motivierte Leute dort zu bremsen. Da kann man tausend mal sagen, Vorsicht unten sind Rohre im Weg. Die brettern runter und dann kucken sie mit großen Augen.


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2014)

da muss man aber schon tomaten auf den augen haben. das ist doch kerzengrade, die rohre sieht man ja schon hunderte meter im voraus.


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2014)

noch die letzte Fuhre Bilder von gestern: nach dem Flow kam Lava-Sightseeing

















































(sorry für die vielen Bilder, ich glaub an der Stelle haben wir für 100m 1/2 Stunde gebraucht, weil jeder mal fotografieren und aufs Foto wollte )


----------



## orangerauch (2. Januar 2014)

boooah. geniale Kulisse! das ist der krönende Abschluss!


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Piniennadeln sind mies rutschig, wenn Sie trocken sind, gell



Ich hasse die Dinger 
Garniert mit einer Prise Passatwolke geht's, aber sonnig und trocken ist ganz blöd. Angeblich soll man hier ja rutschen lernen. So ganz hab ich's aber immer noch nicht gefressen mit der Rumrutscherei. Allerdings sind Piniennadeln bisweilen selbst in trockenem Zustand griffiger als Vulkansand.


----------



## froride (2. Januar 2014)

Bei Vulkansand Gewicht nach hinten, vorne Bremshebel abnehmen und schön surfen. 
Bei den Nadeln ist das witzige, dass nicht die Reifen auf den Nadeln rutschen, sondern die oberen Nadel auf den darunter.
Der Trail am Lavastrom hat aber ordentlich gelitten in 1,5 Jahren. Da war sonst nix von Wurzeln zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (2. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> da muss man aber schon tomaten auf den augen haben. das ist doch kerzengrade, die rohre sieht man ja schon hunderte meter im voraus.



Wenn du wüsstest was da manchmal für Leute mit in der Truppe sind.


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2014)

froride schrieb:


> Bei Vulkansand Gewicht nach hinten, vorne Bremshebel abnehmen und schön surfen.
> Bei den Nadeln ist das witzige, dass nicht die Reifen auf den Nadeln rutschen, sondern die oberen Nadel auf den darunter.
> Der Trail am Lavastrom hat aber ordentlich gelitten in 1,5 Jahren. Da war sonst nix von Wurzeln zu sehen.



jo, war ne gute Rinne drin. Aber ich glaub eher von Wasser als von Bikern. Reifenspuren haben wir nicht gesehen. 
Erosionsrinnen hat's grad in vielen Wegen. Muss Anfang/Mitte Dezember wohl ordentlich geregnet haben.
Besonders gern hab ich die Nadelhäufchen, die runterlaufendes Wasser manchmal auftürmt. Vorderrad drauf, und ab geht die Post ins Gemüse


----------



## wozibo (2. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr den Lavastrom des Volcan San Juan auch überquert, oder an der Stelle nur Fotos gemacht? Wäre fast schade, denn die 'sportlicheren' (d.h. steiler und hakeliger) Trails SL EP 106 und 107 liegen südlich der Lavazunge.

Oder wart ihr da vielleicht schon vorher - bei den vielen tollen Bildern verliere ich langsam den Überblick


----------



## wozibo (2. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> jo, war ne gute Rinne drin. Aber ich glaub eher von Wasser als von Bikern. Reifenspuren haben wir nicht gesehen.


Ich schätze mal, daß hier überwiegend Biker am Werk waren, letzten Winter (November bis Februar) ist da einiges passiert, und wenn einmal eine Rinne da ist macht das Wasser den Rest. Und Reifenspuren halten sich in dem groben Vulkansand ja ohnehin nicht lange


----------



## rayc (2. Januar 2014)

froride schrieb:


> Bei Vulkansand Gewicht nach hinten, vorne Bremshebel abnehmen und schön surfen.
> Bei den Nadeln ist das witzige, dass nicht die Reifen auf den Nadeln rutschen, sondern die oberen Nadel auf den darunter.



Die Stolperbike-Taktik geht aus so einen Untergrund gewaltig in die Hose.
Muss da spontan an den Vortrag von Harald Philipp denken.
Der Trialer Tommy Öhler ist auf Fels bei Sea of Rock Harald so was um die Ohren gefahren um dann im Rutschkram der Dolos zu verhungern. 
Jeder Untergrund braucht eine eigene Fahrtechnik und wenige Biker können alles wirklich gut.

Naja, ich komme meist irgendwie runter oder auch nicht . Den Tieflavasand unterhalb von Fuencaliente mag ich aber auch nicht.

ray


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2014)

wozibo schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Lavastrom des Volcan San Juan auch überquert, oder an der Stelle nur Fotos gemacht? Wäre fast schade, denn die 'sportlicheren' (d.h. steiler und hakeliger) Trails SL EP 106 und 107 liegen südlich der Lavazunge.
> 
> Oder wart ihr da vielleicht schon vorher - bei den vielen tollen Bildern verliere ich langsam den Überblick



107 haben wir leider links liegen lassen beim Hochfahren. D.h. du kannst den empfehlen? Dann kommt der noch aufs Programm. Hakelig hört sich schon mal gut an 
106 ist aber laut Freytag und Bernd Karte eine Piste, die den Hang quert? Verwechselst du den vielleicht mit was anderem, oder ist die Karte falsch?
Kennst du den 108er? Den hatten wir uns auch noch überlegt. Soll laut Rother Wanderführer aber dicht sein/nicht mehr gepflegt werden. Den Einstieg haben wir beim Hochfahren noch gesehen, sah soweit auch ganz in Ordnung aus.


----------



## wozibo (2. Januar 2014)

Ups, hab ich da jetzt vielleicht die Nummern verwechselt? Ich meine die beiden auf dem Bild, wobei die rote Linie (welch Überraschung) steiler und kniffliger ist als die blaue.





In meinem letzten Urlaubsvideo sind auch zwei kurze Sequenzen (bei 3:05 und bei 4:08) von der 'roten' Linie mit dabei.


----------



## froride (2. Januar 2014)

Ich mag den tiefen Sand auch nicht so, komme aber ganz gut klar damit. Die Errosion auf La Palma vom Wetter ist ja schon immer ein Problem. Manche Jahre rauschen ganze LKW Ladungen die Hügel runter. 2008/2009 hat es teilweise über 1m tiefe Rinnen aus guten Trails gemacht. Aber zum Glück gibt es Trailpfleger, welche beruflich die Wege wieder in Stand setzen. Die räumen auch regelmäßig die Nadeln weg. Ursprünglich für die Wanderer gedacht, kommt es auch immer mehr den Bikern zu gute. Die wissen halt, dass die Besucher das Geld auf die Insel bringen.


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2014)

@wozibo müsste laut deiner Grafik der südliche Teil vom LP 14.1 sein, kann das sein?


----------



## wozibo (2. Januar 2014)

Du hast Recht, das hätte ich eigentlich vorher besser recherchieren können, sorry.
Bin halt der typische 'Hinterherfahrer', der erst im Nachhinein versucht herauszufinden, wo er überall war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (3. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Jeder Untergrund braucht eine eigene Fahrtechnik und wenige Biker können alles wirklich gut.


La Palma finde ich u.a. wegen der verschiedenen Untergründe spannend, das findet man woanders so nicht. Da muss man sein ganzes Repertoire abrufen, oder dazu lernen. Das Fahren auf den Tannennadeln finde ich lustig, aber am meisten Spaß machen mir die rutschigen Steine bei Nässe auf der Ostseite.

Probleme hatte ich anfangs mit den einzelnen runden Lavaklumpen oder auch Tannenzapfen wo man drauf fährt und dann das Rad verspringt. Da muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen, dass das Bike woanders hinfährt als geplant.
Oben am Roque hatten wir mal eine Variante über eine flache Schneise probiert. Die war übersät mit Lavaklumpen. Ohne Schwung war da kein Vorwärtskommen, nur ist das Bike ständig in eine andere Richtung versprungen und man musste jedesmal blitzschnell eine neue Linie finden. Einer unserer Mitfahrer ist da verzweifelt weil er überhaupt nicht damit zurecht kam und an jedem Klumpen hängen geblieben ist.


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> aber am meisten Spaß machen mir die rutschigen Steine bei Nässe auf der Ostseite.



die sind wenigstens berechenbar rutschig, das kennt der gemeine deutsche Mittelgebirgsbewohner schon eher: wenn man drauffährt rutscht man in Richtung tiefster Punkt des Weges weg. Ohne "vielleicht" oder "eventuell" oder Richtungsunsicherheit wie bei den Nadeln und Lavaklumpen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn es sich doof anhört. In allen Fällen hat mir tiefer übers Vorderrad gehen und mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad geholfen.
Auf La Palma fahre ich noch mehr wie ein Affe auf dem Rad rum. Mehr Monkey-Abgewinkelt in den Armen und weiter in den Knien. Den Kopf maximal 50cm über dem Vorbau.


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich doof anhört. In allen Fällen hat mir tiefer übers Vorderrad gehen und mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad geholfen.
> Auf La Palma fahre ich noch mehr wie ein Affe auf dem Rad rum. Mehr Monkey-Abgewinkelt in den Armen und weiter in den Knien. Den Kopf maximal 50cm über dem Vorbau.



Aber net, wenn's sich sofort eingräbt. Den Fehler hab ich im Süden auch erst gemacht und kam keine 10m weit vor mein Vorderrad bis zur Felge im Sand eingegraben quer stand.


----------



## robertj (3. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber net, wenn's sich sofort eingräbt. Den Fehler hab ich im Süden auch erst gemacht und kam keine 10m weit vor mein Vorderrad bis zur Felge im Sand eingegraben quer stand.



Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme ;-) 

Solltet ihr jetzt nicht eigentlich auf dem Rad sitzen?


----------



## froride (3. Januar 2014)

Auf Sand nutzt nur Gewicht weg vom Vorderrad und vorne wenig bremsen. Dafür viel mit Gewichtsverlagerung steuern. Surfen eben. Man muss aber erst den Bogen raus kriegen und sich über einen bestimmten Punkt trauen, dann geht's gut. 
Gewicht nach vorne oder vorn zu viel gebremst, geht man sofort über den Lenker oder schlingert rechts raus.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Januar 2014)

Es geht auf tiefen Sand auch mit Druck vorne, man muss nur die Schwimmmindestgeschwindigkeit überschreiten.


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2014)

robertj schrieb:


> Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme ;-)
> 
> Solltet ihr jetzt nicht eigentlich auf dem Rad sitzen?



ray muss erst sein Hinterrad reparieren


----------



## wozibo (3. Januar 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> La Palma finde ich u.a. wegen der verschiedenen Untergründe spannend...


Geht mir auch so, wobei ich auf den schmierigen Lehm, den man stellenweise auf dem LP9 nach Roque Faro und dem LP4 nach Puntallana findet, noch am ehesten verzichten könnte. Wobei, der rutschige Hohlweg auf dem LP4 hat schon was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ray muss erst sein Hinterrad reparieren


Ahja, das kommt davon wenn man überall vorbei schreddert, weil man nicht umsetzt? <duck>


----------



## froride (3. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Es geht auf tiefen Sand auch mit Druck vorne, man muss nur die Schwimmmindestgeschwindigkeit überschreiten.



Oder so.


----------



## dorfmann (3. Januar 2014)

Also auf Sand helfen dicke Reifen


----------



## mw.dd (3. Januar 2014)

wozibo schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, wobei ich auf den schmierigen Lehm, den man stellenweise auf dem LP9 nach Roque Faro und dem LP4 nach Puntallana findet, noch am ehesten verzichten könnte. Wobei, der rutschige Hohlweg auf dem LP4 hat schon was



Jo, der Lehm ist lustig. Der Sturz war so absehbar wie  früher der mit dem Motorrad auf feuchtem Kopfsteinpflaster...
Was mir nicht behagt, sind die sehr ausgesetzten Kehren. Extrembeispiel das letzte Stück zum Parkplatz auf dem LP12.2. Das war für mich und meine Höhenangst selbst zu Fuß Konfrontationstherapie


----------



## berkel (3. Januar 2014)

@mw.dd
Da hättest du besser fahren sollen. Ich mag es normal auch überhaupt nicht wenn es auch nur etwas ausgesetzt ist, aber auf dem Trail war ich so voll konzentriert (oder genervt) mit einer Spitzkehre beschäftigt, als mich mein Kumpel fragte, ob ich mal seitlich runter geschaut hätte (wobei er selbst völlig angstbefreit ist).


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> @mw.dd
> Da hättest du besser fahren sollen.



super Tipp 
Ich hab selbst Höhenangst, und wenn ich einmal runter geschaut habe (was man gar nicht vermeiden kann, wenn man so ein "Problem" hat), dann ist es sinnvoller zu laufen, als aufm Rad Panik zu bekommen und dabei was Blödes zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (3. Januar 2014)

Deshalb auch der Smiley, war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint (hab mich wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt). Mir war der Steilhang am Rand in diesem Fall gar nicht aufgefallen und auch beim Hinsehen fand ich es nicht soo extrem, ging ja nicht senkrecht runter (deshalb war ich auch über die Bemerkung gerade von "dem" Kumpel verwundert), stürzen wäre da trotzdem keine gute Idee.
Ich steige normal auch an fahrtechnisch einfachen Stellen ab wenn realistische Absturzgefahr besteht. Schwindelfrei bin ich auch nicht - auf einer Leiter kann ich nicht freihändig stehen.


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2014)

Rumspielereien von heute (Trail langweilig, Wetter gut):

Welchen Weg nehmen wir denn heute? Den Radweg für die Rutschschotter-Fanatiker?




Oder den Fußweg für die Treppen-Fanatiker?




Egal, um uns nicht entscheiden zu müssen, können wir ja auch einfach beide gleichzeitig fahren.




(Suchbild: Wer entdeckt die Fernbedienung?)


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2014)

Nachtrag von Sehr-Lang-Ist's-Her bei einer Nordabfahrt in großer Gruppe mit Shuttle.
Ich hoffe, ihr verzeiht mir, dass das Rocket samt Fahrer eher selten aufm Bild ist, aber der Trail war einfach zu geil um ihn euch vorzuenthalten. 
(Falls einer der Fotografierten etwas dagegen hat möge er/sie meckern, dann nehm ich's wieder weg)













































































(ja, das war alles eine mehr oder weniger zusammenhängende Abfahrt)


----------



## rayc (4. Januar 2014)

ich habe 7mal das Rocket gezählt. 


Ansonsten tauchen Bikes der Marke * und * auf 
Zum Glück hatte ich mein englisches O* * nicht mit, sonst gäbe es hier 

ray


----------



## mw.dd (4. Januar 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Deshalb auch der Smiley, war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint (hab mich wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt). Mir war der Steilhang am Rand in diesem Fall gar nicht aufgefallen und auch beim Hinsehen fand ich es nicht soo extrem, ging ja nicht senkrecht runter (deshalb war ich auch über die Bemerkung gerade von "dem" Kumpel verwundert), stürzen wäre da trotzdem keine gute Idee.
> Ich steige normal auch an fahrtechnisch einfachen Stellen ab wenn realistische Absturzgefahr besteht. Schwindelfrei bin ich auch nicht - auf einer Leiter kann ich nicht freihändig stehen.


 
Den 12.2 zur Piratenbucht fahre ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr herunter. Das Ausgesetzte ist das eine; nach meiner Erinnerung taten die engen Kurven, die sehr steilen Abschnitte und der teilweise schwierige Untergrund ihr übriges.

@scylla Danke dafür, dass Du hier die Bilder einstellst, die ich zu machen keine Zeit hatte  Als iwr im November auf dem LP9 abgefahren sind, war ich zu sehr mit mir selbst beschäftigt. Den oberen Teil empfand ich auf Grund des losen Gesteins doch eher schwierig zu fahren...


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2014)

da sagst du was… ich hab mich bei der Stelle hier 


mit dem super Rundum-Ausblick  komplett selbst abgeschossen, weil ich mich unbedingt "überwinden" wollte.
Danach haben mir erst mal ein paar hundert Meter lang die Knie geschlackert und der Genuss war flöten. Würd ich nicht mehr machen, lieber die eine blöde (fahrtechnisch langweilige) Kurve schieben und die anderen danach genießen 

Das Geröll oben war gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nach der Gewöhnung superlustig.

Meiner Meinung nach der schönste Trail auf der Insel!

LP12.2 hab ich nach Beschreibung von robertj auf "in ein paar Jahren" vertagt. Mag ja sein, dass das supertechnisch zu fahren ist, aber wenn ich die ganze Zeit aufs Meer runter gucken muss, dann würd ich mich momentan wahrscheinlich noch beim Schieben zu Tode fürchten und überhaupt nix von den Spitzkehren haben.


----------



## wozibo (4. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, die Abfahrt ist schon extrem geil, wobei ich da auch schon ziemlich schmerzhafte Erfahrungen gemacht habe (Ūbermut am ersten Tag ist selten gut...). Mit dem 'Aussichtspunkt' habe ich zum Glück kein großes Problem, eher schon mit der einen engen Kehre, bei der man die Absturzgefahr nicht direkt sieht. Zu mehr als 'mal anrollen und schauen' hat es da noch nicht gereicht, muß aber vielleicht auch nicht mehr sein...


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2014)

Stichwort


mw.dd schrieb:


> Konfrontationstherapie























Wer den Trail (LP 9.4, auf der Freytag und Bernd Karte) sucht: oben fehlt jegliches Schild oder Markierung (geht ab der Straße erst mal ne Piste rein), die Karte ist aber an dieser Stelle ziemlich exakt. Und am Ende kann man hier links wo der weiße Pfeil hoch zeigt wieder hochklettern um auf den Pflasterweg an der anderen Barranco-Wand zu kommen.




ekelhaft 
(Ich glaub, ich war noch nie so nassgeschwitzt wie am Ende in Puerto Tazacorte. Zum selber hochtreten hat's auch nimmer gelangt, dazu waren die Knie zu weich )


----------



## froride (6. Januar 2014)

Super, noch ein Klassiker! Nach Tazacorte runter muss man einfach gefahren sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Tiptop. Guten Heimflug! (Leider).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Ohje. Ja, es ist schlimm. Aber sieh es positiv, in den Vogesen liegt kein Schnee. Vllt. sollten wir da mal zusammen hin.


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ohje. Ja, es ist schlimm. Aber sieh es positiv, in den Vogesen liegt kein Schnee. Vllt. sollten wir da mal zusammen hin.



Ich werde erfrieren und aufs Rad mag ich auch nicht mehr. Keine Berge, keine Trails, ... 
Vogesen aber auf jeden Fall gern mal, da gibt's wenigstens genug von beidem!

Meine Reifen bleiben aber hier, am vorderen hängt von der Abschlusstour ne tote Ratte und am hinteren Hundekot. (Ok, ist nur ne Ausrede für Totgebremst)


----------



## rayc (6. Januar 2014)

So schlimm ist es nicht, aber erst einmal einen Barraquito trinken, bevor wir packen. 

Die Ratte war nicht mehr frisch. :woistderkotzsmily?:

Bikes sind geputzt.
Wer einen Baron 2.5 und Minion Rear II braucht, kann diese in El Paso abholen.
Morgen kommen sie in die Tonne!
scylla will sie echt nicht mehr 

Ich glaube sie braucht 2 Barraquitos 

ray


----------



## Promontorium (6. Januar 2014)

!


----------



## mueslimann (6. Januar 2014)

Auch von meiner Seite aus vielen Dank für die vielen wunderbaren Fotos, habe im Stillen mit viel Freude mitgelesen 
Lasst euch trösten, hier ist es gerade gar nicht so schlimm. Zumindest im Flachland (so bis 600-700m, die Berge sind dann zwar bis recht weit hoch frei von tiefem Schnee, aber teils sehr eisig).


----------



## froride (6. Januar 2014)

Ich lass meine Reifen immer in der Bikestation, die machen alles auf die Leihbikes was noch im entferntesten Noppen drauf hat. 
Meine Reifen haben auch immer nur 3-4 Wochen gehalten. Dann waren sie deutlich ungriffig und hinten sogar ziemlich zerfleddert.


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Januar 2014)

@scylla und @rayc danke für die Bilder! einfach GEIL


----------



## rayc (6. Januar 2014)

@froride mein Maxxis HR II Exo 60a 2.4 am HR hat etwa 700km, gehalten. Er hatte noch 1 mm Profil, wurde durch einen Chunky Monkey 42a/50a 2.4 ersetzt.
Der Minion FDH Exo 42a 2.5 am VR hat noch ausreichend Profil.
Der Baron 2.5 BCC am VR von scylla hat mehr gelitten als mein Minion, ist meiner Meinung nach noch gut.
Der Minion Rear II 60a 2.4 könnte hier noch eine Woche packen, hat aber einen kleinen Schnitt auf der Lauffäche und hält mit Milch nicht mehr dicht.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2014)

Gemach, ein paar Bilder kommen noch (sind noch nicht gesichtet und aussortiert).

Fazit von 3,5 Wochen Kanaren:
- 2 Purzelbäume (ray), einen "Übersfahrradhüpfer (ich), und ein paar kleine Umfaller -> alles harmlos
- 1 Vorderradnabe zerlegt (ray)
- 1 Speichenbruch am Hinterrad (ray)
- 3 totgefahrene Reifen (ne, der Baron "geht" nicht mehr)
- 1 geplatzter Latexschlauch und diverse Dornen und Snakebites
- Flow-Felge weniger tubeless-tauglich gemacht (ich)
- Rahmen erleichtert (Lack ab)
- 1 Regentag und 2x Nachts Regen gehört

Bis auf Rays Nabe  eigentlich ne ganz gute Statistik finde ich 

Mein Rocket hat mal wieder viel Freude bereitet. Es läuft … und läuft… und läuft…


----------



## robertj (7. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> - (ne, der Baron "geht" nicht mehr)


Würde mich aber wundern, bei mir hält der Baron 6-8 Wochen bei 2000-4000 Tiefenmeter pro Tag. Er sieht nur etwas 'gerupft' aus.


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2014)

Immer eine Frage der Definition von "geht" oder "geht nicht". Der Ray fährt seine Reifen auch immer bis sie ne Glatze haben.


----------



## froride (7. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> @froride mein Maxxis HR II Exo 60a 2.4 am HR hat etwa 700km, gehalten. Er hatte noch 1 mm Profil, wurde durch einen Chunky Monkey 42a/50a 2.4 ersetzt.
> Der Minion FDH Exo 42a 2.5 am VR hat noch ausreichend Profil.
> Der Baron 2.5 BCC am VR von scylla hat mehr gelitten als mein Minion, ist meiner Meinung nach noch gut.
> Der Minion Rear II 60a 2.4 könnte hier noch eine Woche packen, hat aber einen kleinen Schnitt auf der Lauffäche und hält mit Milch nicht mehr dicht.
> ...



Vorne waren sie bei mir immer ziemlich rund geschmirgelt und hinten zerfetzt es irgendwann die Stollen, besonders die Seitenstollen. Außerdem wird die Karkasse seitlich stark zerschrabbt, bis irgendwann das Gewebe durchschaut. Dann reicht meist einmal im Lavastrom angeeckt und es ist ein Schnitt drin. Vorne wechsle ich aber auch schon bei gut 50% Verschleiß, oft auch früher. Ich mag gern frische Reifen.


----------



## rayc (7. Januar 2014)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan sehe gerade das 2 Bilder! von dir zum FdT zur Wahl stehen!
Respekt!

Ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn man alles auf einmal raus haut, passiert sowas bei solchem Wetter hier. Sonne und gute Laune hilft. 
Hier ist die Auswahl: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2014)

Gutes Stichwort: Fotos… damit die Seite hier nicht so leer ist noch eine letzte Ladung, vor wir in den Flieger (  ) steigen müssen.

Den Trail gab's zwar schonmal, aber der ist so schön, dass wir ihn nochmal machen mussten. Außerdem war beim ersten Mal Rays Nabe dort verreckt, also nochmal mit ganzem Vorderrad. Leider gab's beim zweiten Mal dort keine Passatwolke, so dass die Nadeln viel zu trocken waren, was dem Rutschfaktor nicht gerade gut tat. War schon deutlich im Vergleich zur ersten Befahrung.
Da wir uns einen ganzen Tag für das Teil Zeit genommen hatten, gab es viiiiel Zeit zum Üben (Hinterrad versetzen während das Vorderrad auf Nadeln rumsteht ist ne ganz eigene Kunst) und noch mehr Zeit zum Fotografieren (sofern der jeweils Fahrende nicht gespottet werden wollte)


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Januar 2014)

super. selber grad vom urlaub zurück, muss man das da auch noch ertragen. so geht die post-urlaubs-depression sicher nicht von selber weg.

hebt die arbeitsmoral ungemein.
ich glaub, ich brauch alkohol. viel alkohol.
oder trails. gute trails.

....

alkohol.


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2014)

Ciao, cu in rainy Germany 
(ich hab grad ne Willnichtheimfliegendepression, gefolgt von einer Willwiederwegdepression und einer Ichhabmirdasfalscheheimatlandausgesuchtdepression)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Januar 2014)

bezüglich der diversen Depressionen habe ich kein Mitleid


----------



## ultraschwer (7. Januar 2014)

sag ma ray, rutscht dir bei deiner fahrposition nicht öfters das Vorderrad mangels Traktion?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2014)

Nice!
An den NEX-5 Fotograf (@rayc): Ich glaub du solltest den Focusmodus auf Spot-Focus ändern. Es ist ziemlich häufig der Vordergrund schärfer als das eigentlich interessante Objekt. Außer du möchtest das @scylla nicht scharf dargestellt wird.


----------



## Beorn (7. Januar 2014)

Das nennt sich old school oder so. Aber das klappt oft ziemlich gut, meistens fahr ich damit auch ganz gut.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2014)

Poste das hier weil's der einzige aktuelle Rocket-Thread zu sein scheint: 
Red Bull wählt Cotic Rocket zu einem der "The best looking bikes of 2013"
-> http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/bike/stories/1331626806791/the-best-looking-bikes-of-2013


----------



## darkJST (7. Januar 2014)

Zwei kurze OT-Fragen: Benutzt ihr das Kitobjektiv der Nex und fährst du eig. wieder Stahl in der Gabel?

Sehr geile Fotostory, verbessert das mit dem Verlangen da hin zu fahren nicht unbedingt


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Zwei kurze OT-Fragen: Benutzt ihr das Kitobjektiv der Nex und fährst du eig. wieder Stahl in der Gabel?
> 
> Sehr geile Fotostory, verbessert das mit dem Verlangen da hin zu fahren nicht unbedingt



Das ist eine etwas ältere Nex, die gab's damals mit einem Zoomobjektiv und einem Festbrennweitenobjektiv im Set. Ray hat immer das Zoom dabei, ist praktischer beim Biken 
Leider haben die älteren Nex ein kleines Problemchen mit dem Autofokus. Gerade bei Serienbildern oder bei schnell nacheinander geschossenen Einzelbildern kommt der öfter mal nicht hinterher. Gibt daher oft recht viel unscharfen "Ausschuss". Ansonsten eine super Kamera. Wenn die nicht so riesig wäre, hätte ich mir auch eine geholt. Kostet in der Lowend-Ausführung teils weniger als die RX100 und ist noch einen Ticken besser.

Ray hat in seiner Lyrik eine U-Turn Stahlfeder und ich hab die Luftfeder in meiner. Allerdings beide mit Helmchen-Tune in der Dämpfung.
Stahl brauch ich nimmer, hab mich auf die Luft eingeschossen. Der Ray mag's allerdings net.

@Prof. Dr. YoMan hat übrigens auch ein paar super La Palma Bilder nebenan im Reiseforum gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/la-palma-2013-bilder.675523/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2014)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> sag ma ray, rutscht dir bei deiner fahrposition nicht öfters das Vorderrad mangels Traktion?



Nein, aber seinen Hinterreifen hat er innerhalb von zwei Wochen runtergeschrappt, der war nur am Rutschen. Ich bin noch am Rätseln, eigentlich kenn ich den Highroller II ja auch und finde den gar nicht sooo schlecht, wie er bei Ray aussah 
Ich hab öfter mal das Fürchten bekommen, wenn ich's gesehen habe wie er da ins Rutschen kam, und ich konnte dieselbe Stelle dann mit meinen Reifen in Subschrittgeschwindigkeit runterkriechen, ohne dass sich ein Staubkorn bewegt hätte.


----------



## rayc (8. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Nice!
> An den NEX-5 Fotograf (@rayc): Ich glaub du solltest den Focusmodus auf Spot-Focus ändern. Es ist ziemlich häufig der Vordergrund schärfer als das eigentlich interessante Objekt. Außer du möchtest das @scylla nicht scharf dargestellt wird.


Ist auf Spot-Fokus, nur scylla ist nicht immer im Fokus. 
Da habe ich nicht immer gut aufgepasst.

ray


----------



## rayc (8. Januar 2014)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> sag ma ray, rutscht dir bei deiner fahrposition nicht öfters das Vorderrad mangels Traktion?



Nö.
Die Position auf den Bike ist doch variabel.
Fotos sind immer Momentaufnahmen, bei Bildserien sieht man sehr gut, das sich die Position ständig ändert.

Bei den obigen Bildern war es nadelig rutschig und teilweise Steil, da ist ein wegrutschendes VR eher ungesund.
Auf den Untergrund hast du immer ein gewisses Rutschen, der Reifen mag auf den Nadel halten, aber diese rutschen dann einfach zusammen mit den Rad. Ich versuche das VR so zu belasten das es nicht rutscht und im Notfall nach hinten absteigen kann (besonders wenn der Abgrund nahe ist).
Man muss mit beiden Bremsen arbeiten und versuchen das Bike am Rollen zu halten, beim Rutschen wird man dagegen schneller.
Klappt nicht immer, zumindest nicht bei mir, da ich immer wieder mal Überbremse.

ray


----------



## radjey (8. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Fotos sind immer Momentaufnahmen, bei Bildserien sieht man sehr gut, das sich die Position ständig ändert.


Bleibt aber trotzdem auffällig, dass deine Position auf den meisten Bildern viel zu weit über dem Hinterrad ist. Auch wenn es steil ist sollte man versuchen zentral im Rad zu bleiben. Den Grip erarbeitet man sich dann über die feine Dosierung beider Bremsen. Hast du ja auch selbst richtig gesagt:


rayc schrieb:


> Man muss mit beiden Bremsen arbeiten und versuchen das Bike am Rollen zu halten, beim Rutschen wird man dagegen schneller.


Dass du dauerhaft zu weit hinten bist, dazu passt dann auch die Aussage von Scylla, dass dein Hinterradreifen nach zwei Wochen durchgebremst war.
Schau dir die Haltung bei deiner Frau ab, sie hat eine zentrale Position auf dem Bike.
Aber schöne Fotos und ich wünscht, ich wär auch grad mit nem Rocket über die Inseln getingelt


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2014)

ich dachte, ich häng immer viel zu weit hinten? (so sagt man mir zumindest immer, und tatsächlich würd beim betrachten der fotos ein wenig mehr nach vorne auch noch gehen... nur die angst...)

das mit dem highroller von ray hinten drauf kapier ich trotzdem nicht. wenn er zu viel gewicht hinten hat, sollte der hinterreifen doch mehr belastet werden also auch weniger stark rutschen? sagt mir zumindest die theorie...
ich hab ihm das ding dann nach ca. 3 wochen abends "heimlich" abmontiert im zustand eines semislicks (<< 1mm profil), weil ich's nicht mehr mit anschauen konnte, wie das hinterrad am ende ständig den trail verlassen wollte. ich glaub, er hätte es sonst wirklich durchgezogen, den reifen vollständig durchzufahren. mein minion rear hatte am ende, als ich ihn vor dem rückflug entsorgt habe, jedenfalls fast noch doppelt so viel profil wie rays highroller. und selbst damit hab ich schon deutlich gemerkt, wie der grip nachlässt.
allerdings hat wohl rays vorderrad-bremse bisweilen gezickt (ich schätze, da war was auf die scheibe oder die beläge gekommen). daher musste er zwangsläufig manchmal hinten zu viel bremsen, um nicht zu schnell zu werden.


----------



## radjey (8. Januar 2014)

Ja, du könntest deine Position natürlich optimieren, aber von der "Kompaktheit" auf dem Bike passt es schon gut.
Dass du teilweise noch zu weit hinten stehst sieht man auch an deiner Kurbelstellung, weil dein hinteres Pedal nach unten zeigt. Das sind dann aber Optimierungen einer schon ganz guten Haltung, wobei man bei dir sehr wahrscheinlich mehr an der mentalen Komponente arbeiten müsste 
rays Haltung ist aber schon sehr ausgeprägt hecklastig. Ist keine Kritik, sondern eher ein gut gemeinter Tipp.


----------



## froride (8. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> das mit dem highroller von ray hinten drauf kapier ich trotzdem nicht. wenn er zu viel gewicht hinten hat, sollte der hinterreifen doch mehr belastet werden also auch weniger stark rutschen? sagt mir zumindest die theorie...



Wenn man zu viel Gewicht nach hinten verlagert, muss man auch zwangsläufig hintern mehr/stärker bremsen. Das wenig belastete Vorderrad kann einfach kaum noch Bremskraft übertragen. Man bremst also automatisch hinten mehr. Wobei der HighRoller 2 gegen den DHR schon ein filigraneres Profil hat und bestimmt deutlich schneller verschleißt.
Aber ob man anhand der Fotos wirklich auf den allgemeinen Fahrstil eines Fahrers schließen kann, ist auch fraglich.


----------



## rayc (8. Januar 2014)

Naja, normal ist das der HR-Reifen sich etwa doppelt so schnell abfährt wie der VR-Reifen, wenn es der gleiche Reifen ist.
Der HR II fand ich insgesamt sehr schwach, selten so einen schlechten Reifen gefahren.

Meine vordere Bremsbeläge fahre ich normalerweise schneller runter als die hinteren, ich bin kein Hinterradblockierer.

ray


----------



## froride (8. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte mal vermutet, dass der HighRoller 2 ganz gut auf La Palma klar kommt. Aber am besten bin ich immer mit sehr offenen Profilen dort zurecht gekommen. Also Reifen für eigentlich nasses Wetter ala SwampThing. Richtig perfekt hat der Intense Intruder dort funktioniert. Im Sand und auf den Nadeln richtig gut! Generell deutlich besser als der Minion F die Jahre vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gscholz (8. Januar 2014)

Beeindruckende Fotosammlung, da würde ich mich mit dem Eingewöhnen zu Hause auch schwer tun.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2014)

ich auch


----------



## thetourist (8. Januar 2014)

Also echt, ich hab jetzt das Thema komplett durchgelesen und geschaut, aber ich weiss gar nicht warum ich mir das angetan hab.... 

So schöne Bilder!


----------



## mw.dd (8. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Naja, normal ist das der HR-Reifen sich etwa doppelt so schnell abfährt wie der VR-Reifen, wenn es der gleiche Reifen ist.
> Der HR II fand ich insgesamt sehr schwach, selten so einen schlechten Reifen gefahren.
> 
> Meine vordere Bremsbeläge fahre ich normalerweise schneller runter als die hinteren, ich bin kein Hinterradblockierer.
> ...



Ich habe 7 Tourentage auf La Palma mit Ardent absolviert. Der war vorher nicht neu und auch jetzt gibt es noch keinen Grund zum Wechseln. Und das, obwohl es mir sicher nicht in jedem Fall gelingt, ein (kurzes) Blockieren des Hinterrades zu vermeiden. Außerdem hatte ich nach meinem Gefühl auf keinem Untergrund Probleme mit dem Grip - außer auf den trockenen Nadeln natürlich. Dort hilft aber meiner Meinung nach auch kein anderer Reifen.


----------



## Asko (8. Januar 2014)

Hammer Bilder, gerne wieder!


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2014)

damit's nicht in eine Fahrtechnik/Reifendiskussion ausartet hab ich noch ein paar Bilder aufgehoben 

Thema: er sagte "heute brauchen wir keinen Shuttle"



Folge: 400 Höhenmeter Betonpiste mit durchgängig >>20% Steigung in der kanarischen Mittagssonne. An der Stelle, an der ich nach 350 Höhenmetern letztlich aufgegeben habe, weil ich das Vorderrad nicht mehr sinnvoll auf dem Boden halten konnte, zeigte mein GPS 43-45% an, und es hat sich auch genauso angefühlt. (Ray hat seine U-Turn Gabel runtergeschraubt und durchgedrückt )

Das Bild zur Fahrtechnikdiskussion:



Das Ding war scheißrutschig, robertj hat gesagt, man könne es nicht ohne umsetzen fahren, und Ray ist einfach durchgerollt als wäre da nix, die fiese Socke. Ich hab dann einen Spotter gebraucht und mich zu Tode gefürchtet (man durfte nicht über die Kurve rausschießen -> Mäuerchen und dann Aua), während mir beim Versuch ein Plätzchen zum Umsetzen zu finden wiederholt das Vorderrad abgeschmiert ist vor's dann beim x-ten Mal endlich geklappt hat. Vielleicht ist hinten reinsetzen und Durchfahren situationsabhängig doch manchmal nicht ganz so abwegig wie's scheint... zumindest funktioniert's 













und schon wieder Uphill 








































und schon wieder ein kitschiger Sonnenuntergang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Folge: 400 Höhenmeter Betonpiste mit durchgängig >>20% Steigung in der kanarischen Mittagssonne. An der Stelle, an der ich nach 350 Höhenmetern letztlich aufgegeben habe, weil ich das Vorderrad nicht mehr sinnvoll auf dem Boden halten konnte, zeigte mein GPS 43-45% an, und es hat sich auch genauso angefühlt. (Ray hat seine U-Turn Gabel runtergeschraubt und durchgedrückt )


Forrest Gump: "Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut."  Ich bin mit Kathi auf dem LP11 (glaub ich) leider ein Stück davon abgerollt. Respekt, das war echt dumm.  
Und könnt ich jetzt bitte mit den Sonnenbildern aufhören. Ich fange gleich wieder an nach Flügen zu schauen.


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2014)

Ich hab noch ein paar. Wenn du was günstiges gen Sonne siehst, sag Bescheid 

PS: das Allerdümmste hab ich noch gar nicht erwähnt. Ray ist da vor drei Jahren schonmal hochgefahren und kannte das Teil persönlich von Nahem. Also ich hätte daraus gelernt, aber er wollte es mir so gerne zeigen damit ich es auch kennenlerne. Danke Schatz


----------



## rayc (9. Januar 2014)

Gern geschehen. 

Da passt ein Satz aus den Teneriffa-Führer Haas: "...spielend erklimmt man 800 Hm..."
oder so ähnlich. Bei einer Tour im Orotavatal schickt er einen gerade den Berg hoch.

Die Betonpiste ist eine gute Möglichkeit ohne Shuttle zum LP 12/LP12.1/.... zu kommen.
Das haben wir vor 3.5 Jahren auch schon gemacht, da kommt der Kreislauf in Schwung 

ray

P.S.: Durch das ganze Shuttlen habe ich mich schonfast wie ein Downhiller gefühlt.
Und 1 kg im Urlaub zugelegt.


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2014)

Oh Gott, ich lass mich scheiden! Mit so einem Fettsack halte ich es nicht mehr aus


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2014)

noch mehr Bilder:

Las Manchas Flowtrail





























Las Manchas Spaßtrail

























































beendet mit… wie sollte es anders sein… genau: einem kitschigen Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Januar 2014)

ist jetzt endlich Schluss mit der Folter ?! 
Ihr quält uns echt täglich, unverschämt !


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2014)

bald ist eh alle. ich will ja auch schon wieder weg hier.


----------



## laterra (10. Januar 2014)

hach ja sonne, warm, ... 

ihr seht doch inzwischen bestimmt aus wie streifenhörnchen auf den armen


----------



## rayc (10. Januar 2014)

yep. 
Wir waren nur einmal im Wasser (auf TF) und das war in der anbrechenden  Dämmerung.
In Puerto Tazacorte haben wir nur Fisch gegessen.
Aber die Bräune verblasst schnell, in 2-3 Wochen sieht man davon nichts mehr.

ray


----------



## froride (11. Januar 2014)

Ich war fast zwei Monate auf verschiedenen Kanareninseln, bin nach Weihnachten richtig dunkel wieder gekommen und jetzt nur noch leicht getönt. 
Aber in fünf Wochen geht's wieder nach La Palma. 
In fast einem Jahrzehnt Kanaren, war ich dort nur zweimal im Meer baden. Dafür fährt man da einfach nicht hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2014)

nimm mich mit…


----------



## froride (11. Januar 2014)

XL-Sitzplatz im Flieger habe ich ja reserviert. 
Wohnung ist auch für vier.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

Hab noch ein paar Fotos gefunden: Helikoptertrail


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

vorletzter Tag: Caldera Ostkante
Da die Landschaft da oben einfach nur grandios aussieht, kamen wir aus dem Fotografieren gar nicht mehr raus, und irgendwie konnte ich mich jetzt auch nicht entscheiden beim Bilder auswählen. Also gibt's sie jetzt halt alle. Sorry schon mal für den länglichen Post.
Fahrtechnisch hat der Weg recht wenig Schwierigkeiten zu bieten, was vielleicht auch gut so ist, da man sich sonst wahrscheinlich vor lauter Aussicht bestaunen recht schnell den Kopf am nächsten Fels anstoßen würde.
Die komischen Gestalten, die da manchmal auf dem Fahrrad durchs Bild turnen können also getrost ignoriert werden, hier geht's um Landschaftsfotografie


----------



## froride (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt über das geniale Grün der Bäume. Wenn man es nicht selbst gesehen hat, glaubt man kaum das es natürlich ist. Auf Bildern denkt man immer, es sind Kunstbäume.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2014)

schuldig 
ich hab v.a. an den bildern von der nex die farbsättigung ein bissel hochgedreht, weil die dazu tendiert, ein wenig matschige farben zu produzieren. vielleicht hab ich's übertrieben, aber ich hab mich bemüht es so zu machen, wie ich es real in erinnerung habe. grad bei der ostkante wirkt der kontrast zwischen den grünen bäumen und dem in allen rot und orangetönen schillernden gestein richtig surreal. die einblicke in die caldera, die man da immer wieder hat, sind der wahnsinn!


----------



## froride (14. Januar 2014)

Aber das Grün ist ja in echt auch so irre. Beim ersten Besuch der Insel dachte ich, ich bin auf einer Modelleisenbahnplatte wo man sich mit den Farben vertan hatte.


----------



## Promontorium (14. Januar 2014)

Find' ich auf LaPalma-Bildern auch immer irgendwie surreal. Man könnte fast meinen, die Pflanzen wären reingephotoshopped!
Sind sie doch, oder?


----------



## froride (14. Januar 2014)

Ja sind sie. Jeder wird bei der Ausreise am Flughafen gezwungen seine Bilder zu photoshopen. Im Prinzip weis keiner wie die Insel tatsächlich aussieht, da auch deine Erinnerungen manipuliert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

die letzten Bilder vom letzten Tag im Paradies:

























nachschauen, ob der Flughafen noch da ist



(leider ja )

Over and Out.
Jetzt habt ihr wieder ein bisschen Ruhe von uns.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2014)

Danke. Nicht für die Ruhe.


----------



## Beorn (15. Januar 2014)

Es war eine sehr schöne Unruhe im grauen, drögen Alltag hier!

Dank dafür!


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

unschön? das tut mir aber leid


----------



## Beorn (15. Januar 2014)

Das passiert, wenn man drei Sachen auf einmal macht...

Ich sollte mal nachsehn, was ich bei den zwei anderen Sachen für Böcke geschossen hab.


----------



## wozibo (16. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank für die tolle Ablenkung vom tristen deutschen Winternassnebelmatschbikealltag.

Wahnsinn, was ihr für ein Pensum durchgezogen habt, und dann immer noch Zeit zum Fotografieren gehabt - Chapeau!!

Und rein Interessehalber: Das Einzige, was ich jetzt bei euren ganzen La Palma Fotos nicht gesehen (oder übersehen? ) habe war der unterste Teil Barranco de las Angustias sowie das Bachbett von Jedey Richtung Puerto Naos. Habt ihr Euch das fürs nächste Mal aufgehoben oder einfach nur keine Fotos gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (16. Januar 2014)

Nach Puerto Naos sind wir nicht abgefahren.

Nach Puerto Tazacorte schon, da gab es doch Bilder!
Die andere Abfahrt in den Barranco haben wir auch gemacht, da gab es auch Bilder, so gar mir einer bebildernden Übung, wie weit man nach vorne gehen kann 

ray

P.S.: Die Piratenbuchten und Sandtour runter zum Leuchtturm haben wir auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## wozibo (16. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Die andere Abfahrt in den Barranco haben wir auch gemacht, da gab es auch Bilder, so gar mir einer bebildernden Übung, wie weit man nach vorne gehen kann.


Ja, die Bilder habe ich gesehen, aber das war doch noch auf dem Stück nach den Bananenplantagen, oder? Ich meinte den Teil, bei dem schon der Einstieg von der Straße nicht ganz ohne ist und wo gegen Ende diese nette Treppen - Spitzkehren - Stufenkombination mit Geländer kommt.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2014)

wozibo schrieb:


> Ja, die Bilder habe ich gesehen, aber das war doch noch auf dem Stück nach den Bananenplantagen, oder? Ich meinte den Teil, bei dem schon der Einstieg von der Straße nicht ganz ohne ist und wo gegen Ende diese nette Treppen - Spitzkehren - Stufenkombination mit Geländer kommt.




Den letzten Teil von der Barranco Angustias Abfahrt haben wir nicht gemacht, daher gibt's auch keine Fotos. Wir sind kurz vor der letzten Straßenkreuzung einem Guide von Bike'n'Fun über den Weg gelaufen, der uns dringendst vom letzten Stück abgeraten hat. Angeblich hat das sehr durch die Regenfälle Mitte Dezember gelitten und aktuell würde akute Steinschlaggefahr herrschen. Die letzten Meter vom oberen Teil waren auch von einer Geröllhalde "verschüttet", daher haben wir's ihm gleich geglaubt. Wir haben dann zwar noch kurz überlegt und begierig rein geschielt, aber da es eh schon ein langer Tag war sind wir dann dem Beispiel des Guides gefolgt und haben die letzten Meter auf der Straße vernichtet.
Machen wir dann halt das nächste Mal.
Puerto Naos hatten wir mal ganz kurz andiskutiert, aber das lag für uns halt nie und überhaupt nicht auf dem Weg, und daher war das irgendwie nicht so lockend.
Außerdem steht noch der Piraten-Trail (12.2) auf der Liste für nächstes Mal.
Aufm 14.1 Südteil, wo du uns runterschicken wolltest, haben wir nach den ersten hundert Metern wieder kehrt gemacht. Das Ding geht ja einfach nur sacksteil und kerzengrad in Fallinie den Hügel runter, garniert mit einer 5cm dicken Nadelschicht und Sand unten drunter. Die Kurven haben sie da irgendwie vergessen anzulegen, oder? Den Wanderern scheint's auch keinen Spaß zu machen (kann ich verstehen), sah aus, als hätte in den letzten paar Wochen nur Wasser den Weg benutzt. Lohnt das wirklich, den ganzen Wald runter zu schliddern, nur für die paar Meter, auf denen man dann unten im freien Feld wieder Spaß haben kann?? Ich hab's jedenfalls bezweifelt. Den EP106 nebenan fand ich dann lustiger. Vielleicht tragen wir ja nächstes mal den 14.1 kurz von unten hoch, bis das "wir rutschen gradaus den Hohlweg runter"-Stück anfängt und fahren dann von da aus die unteren 50 Höhenmeter ab. Wäre aber mehr ne Aktion für grauenhafte Langeweile, eigentlich gibt's da gnügend Trails, die von oben bis unten Spaß machen, und wo einen das Taxi oben abladen kann.


----------



## wozibo (17. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Den letzten Teil von der Barranco Angustias Abfahrt haben wir nicht gemacht, daher gibt's auch keine Fotos. Wir sind kurz vor der letzten Straßenkreuzung einem Guide von Bike'n'Fun über den Weg gelaufen, der uns dringendst vom letzten Stück abgeraten hat. Angeblich hat das sehr durch die Regenfälle Mitte Dezember gelitten und aktuell würde akute Steinschlaggefahr herrschen.


 Das ist echt schade, hoffentlich 'reparieren' sie den Trail irgendwann mal wieder - mit dieser besagten Treppe-Kehre-Stufe hab ich nämlich noch eine Rechnung offen 



scylla schrieb:


> Aufm 14.1 Südteil, wo du uns runterschicken wolltest, haben wir nach den ersten hundert Metern wieder kehrt gemacht. Das Ding geht ja einfach nur sacksteil und kerzengrad in Fallinie den Hügel runter, garniert mit einer 5cm dicken Nadelschicht und Sand unten drunter. Die Kurven haben sie da irgendwie vergessen anzulegen, oder? Den Wanderern scheint's auch keinen Spaß zu machen (kann ich verstehen), sah aus, als hätte in den letzten paar Wochen nur Wasser den Weg benutzt. Lohnt das wirklich, den ganzen Wald runter zu schliddern, nur für die paar Meter, auf denen man dann unten im freien Feld wieder Spaß haben kann??


Stimmt, dieses Steilstück ist schon übelst rutschig, aber ich fand den Teil danach - deutlich mehr als ein paar Meter - schon ziemlich lohnenswert, sonst hätte ich Euch das auch nicht empfohlen. Tut mir Leid, daß ihr da wieder hochgelaufen seid, aber auf der Alternativroute hattet ihr den Fotos nach zu schließen dann ja doch noch ausreichend Spaß.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2014)

wozibo schrieb:


> Das ist echt schade, hoffentlich 'reparieren' sie den Trail irgendwann mal wieder - mit dieser besagten Treppe-Kehre-Stufe hab ich nämlich noch eine Rechnung offen



keine Sorge, bis du das nächste Mal vor Ort bist, ist der sicher wieder repariert. Das geht da schnell.
Der Puerto Tazacorte Trail war (Aussage eines Wanderers) als wir ankamen sogar gesperrt, weil er unten kaputt war. Als wir dann gegen Ende abgefahren sind, war er zwar nicht in Top-Zustand, aber zumindest wieder offen und soweit hergerichtet, dass es zwar unten etwas geröllig und anspruchsvoll wurde, aber fahrbar.



wozibo schrieb:


> Stimmt, dieses Steilstück ist schon übelst rutschig, aber ich fand den Teil danach - deutlich mehr als ein paar Meter - schon ziemlich lohnenswert, sonst hätte ich Euch das auch nicht empfohlen. Tut mir Leid, daß ihr da wieder hochgelaufen seid, aber auf der Alternativroute hattet ihr den Fotos nach zu schließen dann ja doch noch ausreichend Spaß.



Muss dir nix leid tun, nur weil mir der Allerwerteste beim Rutschen auf Grundeis gegangen ist . Ich hatte halt irgendwie nicht genug Durchhaltevermögen, das Ekelstück durchzuziehen, zumal es auf der Topokarte so aussah als würde selbiges >90% des gesamten Wegs ausmachen. 
Wie gesagt, next time tragen wir vielleicht einfach kurz von unten hoch, um uns die Rutschpartie zu sparen. Wenn das wirklich so lohnenswert ist wie du sagst, dann eben doch nicht nur bei großer Langeweile, sondern grundsätzlich . Man kann ja erst den EP106 von oben runter, da kommt man ja quasi beim 14.1er unten raus.


----------



## rayc (17. Januar 2014)

Den 14.1 (Süd) bin ich 2008 mal runter, ich habe mich aber erst erinnert wie wir drinnen waren.
Das weiter unten was interessantes ist, daran konnte ich mich nicht erinnern.
Ist halt doch etwas her.

In 2.5 Wochen packt man schon einiges, aber alles ist selbst auf La Palma nicht machbar.

Neben der Puerto Naos Abfahrt gibt es weiter südlich von Mendo nach Remo noch eine Abfahrt, sieht extrem steil aus.
Hat die jemand gemacht?

ray


----------



## froride (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, einmal. Sehr ausgesetzt und schlechter Zustand.


----------



## wozibo (18. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Den 14.1 (Süd) bin ich 2008 mal runter, ich habe mich aber erst erinnert wie wir drinnen waren.
> Das weiter unten was interessantes ist, daran konnte ich mich nicht erinnern.


'Interessant' ist ja ohnehin ein ziemlich subjektiver Begriff, und auch auf dem 106er ist der schwierigere Teil ja nicht allzu lang.

Aber bevor mein löchriges Gedächtnis jetzt noch mehr Unsinn produziert - wirklich sicher weiss ich nämlich nur noch, das meine Probleme auf dem 14.1 erst nach dem Steilstück richtig anfingen und meine Mitfahrer unten ziemlich lange gewartet haben - gehe ich am Besten mal nachschauen 

 In vier Wochen geht's endlich wieder los


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2014)

wozibo schrieb:


> 'Interessant' ist ja ohnehin ein ziemlich subjektiver Begriff, und auch auf dem 106er ist der schwierigere Teil ja nicht allzu lang.
> 
> Aber bevor mein löchriges Gedächtnis jetzt noch mehr Unsinn produziert - wirklich sicher weiss ich nämlich nur noch, das meine Probleme auf dem 14.1 erst nach dem Steilstück richtig anfingen und meine Mitfahrer unten ziemlich lange gewartet haben - gehe ich am Besten mal nachschauen
> 
> In vier Wochen geht's endlich wieder los



richtigrichtig schwierig ist der 106er eh nie, aber die kurvenkombination in der mitte macht schon spaß, und der rest ist nett.
in den 14.1 haben wir dann noch von unten rein gelinst. sah schon nett aus, was man so gesehen hat (also die unteren paar meter). ich hab mir vor ort sogar noch kurz überlegt, ein paar meter hoch zu tragen um's mir anzuschauen, aber war schon zu spät. man braucht ja auch noch was fürs nächste mal sonst wird's ja langweilig.

viel spaß in 4 wochen. bin ein klein bisschen neidisch, am liebsten würde ich auch gleich nochmal!

probiert mal den lp2 und den lp2.1 für uns. die haben wir auch ausgelassen.

PS: begriffsdefinition "interessant". für mich was, das fahrtechnisch in den oberen regionen des mir möglichen, gern auch ein wenig drüber liegt, und wo ich mich stundenlang festbeißen /rumspielen/verbessern kann. der EP106er fällt da z.b. nicht drunter, der ist eher "lustig"/"schön".


----------



## wozibo (18. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> viel spaß in 4 wochen. bin ein klein bisschen neidisch, am liebsten würde ich auch gleich nochmal!


Danke! Aber zum Thema Neid, wer war denn da doch gleich eine - aus Sicht eines neidischen Mitlesers - gefühlte Ewigkeit da unten unterwegs??? 



scylla schrieb:


> probiert mal den lp2 und den lp2.1 für uns. die haben wir auch ausgelassen.


Nur zu gerne! Bin den LP2 bisher erst einmal gefahren, gerade im oberen Teil war das nicht ohne.



scylla schrieb:


> PS: begriffsdefinition "interessant". für mich was, das fahrtechnisch in den oberen regionen des mir möglichen, gern auch ein wenig drüber liegt, und wo ich mich stundenlang festbeißen /rumspielen/verbessern kann. der EP106er fällt da z.b. nicht drunter, der ist eher "lustig"/"schön".


Irgendwie überrascht mich diese Definition nach den diversen Bildern und zugehörigen Kommentaren jetzt nicht wirklich, und das der EP106 für Dich 'nur' lustig bzw. schön ist kommentiere ich jetzt lieber nicht. Der LP2 und das bereits erwähnte letzte Teilstück im Barranco könnten aber auch für Euch noch 'interessante' Stellen aufweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2014)

wozibo schrieb:


> Danke! Aber zum Thema Neid, wer war denn da doch gleich eine - aus Sicht eines neidischen Mitlesers - gefühlte Ewigkeit da unten unterwegs???



hast schon recht, aber von gewissen trails kann ich halt den hals nicht voll kriegen 
hach, nochmal den 9er… das wär schön! 

btw. mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich die ganze zeit murks schreib. SL EP107, nicht EP106… der 106er ist nämlich ne piste. ist halt doch schon viel zu lang her


----------



## orangerauch (19. Januar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ist jetzt endlich Schluss mit der Folter ?!
> Ihr quält uns echt täglich, unverschämt !



ich fühl mich auch gefoltert, jedes! mal! wenn ich hier reinschau!!!!


----------



## cschaeff (12. Februar 2014)

Habt jemand einen Tip für ne schöne Unterkunft (2 Personen) ?


----------



## scylla (12. Februar 2014)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Habt jemand einen Tip für ne schöne Unterkunft (2 Personen) ?



wo?


----------



## froride (12. Februar 2014)

Ich gehe gerne hier hin, super Wohnung, nette Leute (kleine Anzahlung bei Buchung, Rest in bar vor Ort):

http://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwoh...text_t_loth2&utm_campaign=inquiryconfirmation


----------



## froride (27. Februar 2014)

War mal Kuchen essen. 
Aber verdient, Start war in Puerto Naos. Also ganz rechts hinten am Meer. Sollten so 1300hm sein.


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2014)

du gemeine Sau 

Viel Spaß und lass dir den Kuchen schmecken


----------



## froride (28. Februar 2014)

Danke, danke. Wetter ist auch perfekt.


----------



## froride (6. März 2014)

Auch auf La Palma kocht manchmal die Milch über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (6. März 2014)

Zum Schluss noch, nächste Woche geht's wieder heim.


----------



## wozibo (7. März 2014)

Da hast Du ja anscheinend richtig Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt - vor zwei Wochen war's alles Andere als 'endless summer'...


----------



## scylla (7. März 2014)

wozibo schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja anscheinend richtig Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt - vor zwei Wochen war's alles Andere als 'endless summer'...



Glück muss der Mensch haben.
So ging's uns aber vorletzte Weihnachten auf GC auch schon, wir hatten 2,5 Wochen durchgängig Sonnenschein, und paar Wochen später ist auf den Kanaren die Welt ungergegangen.

Unsere Appartement-Nachbarn auf La Palma (Rentner, die seit viele Jahren dort "überwintern"), haben uns erzählt, dass zwischen Mitte Dezember und Ende Januar meistens für ein paar Wochen eine etwas stabilere und trockenere Schönwetterphase herrscht. November und Februar ist hingegen regnerischer.
Scheint, dass Weihnachten-Neujahr evtl doch keine so blöde Reisezeit ist, vorausgesetzt man erwischt zuverlässig das schöne Wetter 

PS: dein Video geht leider bei mir nicht ("Video not found")


----------



## wozibo (7. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: dein Video geht leider bei mir nicht ("Video not found")


Was immer da schiefgelaufen ist - jetzt sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## froride (7. März 2014)

Also ist perfektes Wetter. Heute auf dem Roqcues war noch etwas Schnee in den Nischen.


----------



## scylla (7. März 2014)

wozibo schrieb:


> Was immer da schiefgelaufen ist - jetzt sollte es funktionieren.



Oh je, da hatten wir ja in Deutschland dieses Jahr weniger Schnee 
Nächstes Mal wird bestimmt alles besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

